# Welche DSLR Kamera könnt ihr einen Anfänger empfehlen?



## RyzA (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo!


Ich möchte auch mit der Fotografie anfangen und mich erkundigen welche Kameras so zu empfehlen sind?

Eine hatte ich schon gefunden: Canon EOS 2000D Spiegelreflexkamera 3,0 Zoll mit: Amazon.de: Kamera

Über Canon habe ich bisher nur gutes gehört. Taugt die auch für gute Makro-Aufnahmen?
In der Beschreibung steht das die keine Bildstabilisierung hat.  Kann das denn sein?

Mein persönliches Budget beträgt 400 Euro. Mehr möchte ich eigentlich nicht dafür ausgeben.

Welcher Hersteller/Modelle sind in der Preisklasse noch so gut?

Danke schon mal vorweg!


----------



## JackA (2. Juli 2020)

- Sicher dass du eine DSLR willst und keine DSLM?
- Die Bild-Stabilisation erfolgt bei DSLR/DSLM über 3 Möglichkeiten: 1. über IBIS (nur in den teuren Modellen zu finden, dort wird der Sensor stabilisiert), 2. über OIS (findet man sehr häufig, dort sitzt der Stabilisator im Objektiv, es gibt aber noch reichlich Objektive ohne OIS), 3. über EIS, das findet man eher selten und wird hauptsächlich für die Video-Aufnahme verwendet. Ob man überhaupt einen Stabilisator braucht, entscheidet der eigene Bedarf. Wenn man Bilder knipst, wo die Verschlusszeit zur Brennweite gering genug ist oder man bei kritischen Licht-Situationen mit einem Stativ unterwegs ist, dann kann man auf den Stabilisator verzichten. Beim Filmen ist das dann ein ganz anderes Thema, da kann man nur auf einen Stabilisator verzichten, wenn man ein Gimbal verwendet.
Also ja, eine Einsteiger-Kamera mit z.B. einer Festbrennweite kann durchaus keine Stabilisation besitzen.
- Was hast du mit der Kamera überhaupt vor? welche Situationen sollen fotografiert werden?
- Brauchst du einen EVF? ohne gibts z.B. die Canon M200.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2020)

JackA schrieb:


> - Sicher dass du eine DSLR willst und keine DSLM?


Ich kenne die Vor - und Nachteile nicht.



> - Die Bild-Stabilisation erfolgt bei DSLR/DSLM über 3 Möglichkeiten: 1. über IBIS (nur in den teuren Modellen zu finden, dort wird der Sensor stabilisiert), 2. über OIS (findet man sehr häufig, dort sitzt der Stabilisator im Objektiv, es gibt aber noch reichlich Objektive ohne OIS), 3. über EIS, das findet man eher selten und wird hauptsächlich für die Video-Aufnahme verwendet. Ob man überhaupt einen Stabilisator braucht, entscheidet der eigene Bedarf. Wenn man Bilder knipst, wo die Verschlusszeit zur Brennweite gering genug ist oder man bei kritischen Licht-Situationen mit einem Stativ unterwegs ist, dann kann man auf den Stabilisator verzichten. Beim Filmen ist das dann ein ganz anderes Thema, da kann man nur auf einen Stabilisator verzichten, wenn man ein Gimbal verwendet. Also ja, eine Einsteiger-Kamera mit z.B. einer Festbrennweite kann durchaus keine Stabilisation besitzen.


Ok danke.




> - Was hast du mit der Kamera überhaupt vor? welche Situationen sollen fotografiert werden?


Ich möchte Natur - und Tierbilder machen. Auch Pflanzen mit Makroaufnahmen.



> - Brauchst du einen EVF? ohne gibts z.B. die Canon M200.


Was ist ein EVF?


----------



## der_yappi (2. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> I
> Ich möchte Natur - und Tierbilder machen. Auch Pflanzen mit Makroaufnahmen.



Das ist alles NICHT Kamera sondern Objektivabhängig

Natur eher Weitwinkel (10-20mm) oder Normalbrennweite (18-55mm)
Tierbilder eher Tele (55-200mm / 70-300)
Makro wie es der Name schon sagt ein spezielles Makroobjektiv (so um die 90mm oder 105mm Festbrennweite)


Ich würde in einem Fachgeschäft mir verschiedene Kits (Kamera plus Objektiv) von Canon, Nikon, Sony oder evtl noch Pentax ankucken.
Wie komme ich mit der Haptik und der Bedienung klar, wie sieht es mit Objektiven für später aus (vom Kamerahersteller direkt oder von Drittherstellern wie Sigma, Tamron oder Tokina).


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich möchte Natur - und Tierbilder machen. Auch Pflanzen mit Makroaufnahmen.
> Was ist ein EVF?



EVF = Electronic Viewfinder = elektronischer Sucher 
Den haben viele DSLMs. Bei DSLMs fehlt der Spiegel und fast alle DSLMs haben keinen optischen Sucher.

Bei den Vor- und Nachteilen kannst du dich selbst einlesen, denn da könnte man viel dazu schreiben.

Du solltest aber berücksichtigen, dass die Bilder hauptsächlich von den Objektiven abhängen. Hast du schlechte Objektive, leidet die Bildqualität darunter.
Viele denken immer, dass sie einfach eine Kamera kaufen müssen und das reicht dann. Dann kommt aber das böse Erwachen, wenn sie auf einmal feststellen, dass sie noch mehr Objektive brauchen.

Bevor du schaust, welche Kamera du kaufst, solltest du schauen, welche Objektive du dazu brauchst und was sie kosten.

Am besten du gehst  in ein Fotogeschäft (nein, nicht Mediamarkt und Co, denn da muss man Glück haben jemanden mit Ahnung zu erwischen) und lässt dich da mal beraten und schaust dir Kameras an.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> EVF = Electronic Viewfinder = elektronischer Sucher
> Den haben viele DSLMs. Bei DSLMs fehlt der Spiegel und fast alle DSLMs haben keinen optischen Sucher.


Und welchen Nachteil hat man wenn gar kein Sucher vorhanden ist?



> Bei den Vor- und Nachteilen kannst du dich selbst einlesen, denn da könnte man viel dazu schreiben.


Dazu habe ich mir mal diese Seite durchgelesen: DSLM vs DSLR – welche Kamera ist besser? Der ultimative Vergleich

Da liegt die DSLM vorne und scheint wohl im Trend zu sein.

Ich habe noch zwei Systemkameras rausgesucht

Panasonic LUMIX G DMC-G70KAEGK Systemkamera

Sony Alpha 6000 Systemkamera

Wobei 500 Euro bei mir wirklich die absolute Schmerzgrenze sind.



> Du solltest aber berücksichtigen, dass die Bilder hauptsächlich von den Objektiven abhängen. Hast du schlechte Objektive, leidet die Bildqualität darunter.
> Viele denken immer, dass sie einfach eine Kamera kaufen müssen und das reicht dann. Dann kommt aber das böse Erwachen, wenn sie auf einmal feststellen, dass sie noch mehr Objektive brauchen.


Wie ich lesen konnte hängt das vom Sensor und von den Objektiven ab.



> Bevor du schaust, welche Kamera du kaufst, solltest du schauen, welche Objektive du dazu brauchst und was sie kosten.


Es sollte eigentlich schon ein brauchbares Objektiv da mit bei sein. Weil das mir sonst zu teuer wird.
Später kann ich immer noch andere Objektive dazu kaufen.



> Am besten du gehst  in ein Fotogeschäft (nein, nicht Mediamarkt und Co, denn da muss man Glück haben jemanden mit Ahnung zu erwischen) und lässt dich da mal beraten und schaust dir Kameras an.


Ja werde ich mal machen.


----------



## XT1024 (2. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und welchen Nachteil hat man wenn gar kein Sucher vorhanden ist?


Im einfachsten Fall sieht man noch etwas im Sucher, wenn es fürs display zu hell ist.
Was man nicht kennt, kann man nicht vermissen. Mir würde keine ohne Sucher ins Haus kommen.



> Da liegt die DSLM vorne und scheint wohl im Trend zu sein.


DSLMs sind halt tendenziell kompakter, leichter, leiser (Spiegel: klack-klack).



RyzA schrieb:


> Später kann ich immer noch andere Objektive dazu kaufen


Später ist es aber evtl. zu spät, wenn das nächstbessere oder gewünschte Objektiv 900 € kostet.
Gerade bei Sony würde ich das dringend empfehlen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2020)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Im einfachsten Fall sieht man noch etwas im Sucher, wenn es fürs display zu hell ist.
> Was man nicht kennt, kann man nicht vermissen. Mir würde keine ohne Sucher ins Haus kommen.


Ist ein OLED-Sucher das selbe?
Ich habe mir mal zu der oben verlinkten Panasonic Lumix die technischen Daten angeguckt. Da steht OLED Sucher.



> Später ist es aber evtl. zu spät, wenn das nächstbessere oder gewünschte Objektiv 900 € kostet.
> Gerade bei Sony würde ich das dringend empfehlen.


Ich hatte eben schon nach Makro Objektiven für diverse Kameras geguckt.

Das Problem ist das ich nicht für die Kamera 400-500 Euro und noch zusätzlich für ein Objektiv 300-400 Euro ausgeben kann. Das ist mir aufeinmal zuviel Geld.
Deswegen gucke ich jetzt schon zu welchen Kameramodell man relativ günstige Objektive zum nachkaufen bekommt.
Und ein Objektiv für 600-800 Euro kommt für mich gar nicht in Frage. Das sehe ich dann irgendwo auch nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Lotto (2. Juli 2020)

Die meisten DSLR/DSLM haben einen Sucher. Was hier wohl angesprochen  wurde ist der Unterschied eines elektronischen Suchers (EVF) von DSLM  gegenüber den optischen Sucher von DSLR (wofür der Spiegel dient, was  der Spiegelreflexkamera ihren Namen gibt).
Bei einem Budget von 400 Euro sehe ich aber keine Chance für eine DSLM mit EVF.

Mach dir darum keinen Kopf. Auch mit einer 2000D und dem Kit kannst du  alles was du möchtest, nur werden die Ergebnisse damit natürlich nicht  so gut werden wie mit einem Objektiv welches für die jeweilige Aufgabe  besser geeignet ist bzw. einfach eine optische bessere Qualität bietet.
Letztendlich ist die Bildgestaltung und Gestaltungstechnik, also das Fotografieren an sich, eh entscheidender als die Kamera.
Absolute Budget-Empfelung ist zudem das Canon Objektiv EF 50mm F1.8 STM.  Verglichen mit dem Kit-Objektiven sehr viel lichtstärker und schärfer.  Dafür aber nur eine Festbrennweite (d.h. du kannst nicht zoomen).

Da DSLM-Systeme (wozu die 2000D nicht(!) zählt) die Zukunft sind, aber leider  erst in Preisregionen von 600 Euro einigermaßen brauchbar sind (z.B.  Sony a6000, aber mit unterdurchschnittlicher Kit-Linse), sollte man sich  auch evtl. fragen ob es unbedingt eine neue 2000D sein muss (da es  wahrscheinlich dann eh nur eine "Zwischenlösung" sein wird).
Du kannst evtl. auch einfach nach einer gebrauchten 2000D in deiner  Umgebung (z.B. auf ebay-Kleinanzeigen) suchen. Viele Leute steigen auf  DSLM um, deswegen ist der Gebrauchtmarkt überschwemmt mit  Einsteiger-DSLR.                      

Auch hier wieder: mit 400 Euro wirst du dir nicht noch ein Makroobjektiv  zu einer Kamera kaufen können, selbst für die Kamera sind 400 Euro sein  schmales Budget.
Als Anfänger will man immer sehr viel auf einmal, man kauft viel Zeugs,  was dann irgendwann im Schrank verstaubt, weil man seine Bedürfnisse  zu  Beginn gar nicht richtig abschätzen kann.


Edit: Noch ein Nachtrag um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen:
Du kannst natürlich mit nicht die Physik überlisten, d.h. du wirst mit den 18-55 Kit von der 2000D natürlich keine so nahen Makroaufnahmen hinbekommen wie mit einem dafür besser geeigneten speziellen Objektives.
Auch wirst du im Tierpark oder der Savanne on Afrika, wenn der Vogel 100m weg ist natürlich mit den 55mm nicht wirklich weiter kommen (weil du dort nicht die Möglichkeit hast dich den Tieren so zu näheren). Aber z.B. Haustiere oder die Enten in kleineren Seen sollten kein Problem sein.
Aber das sind auch schon höhere Ansprüche, die man als Anfänger denke ich mal jetzt nicht hat.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die meisten DSLR/DSLM haben einen Sucher. Was hier wohl angesprochen wurde ist der Unterschied eines elektronischen Suchers (EVF) von DSLM gegenüber den optischen Sucher von DSLR (wofür der Spiegel dient, was der Spiegelreflexkamera ihren Namen gibt).
> Bei einem Budget von 400 Euro sehe ich aber keine Chance für eine DSLM mit EVF.
> 
> 
> ...


Wie geschrieben würde ich für die Kamera notfalls auch 500 Euro bezahlen, aber das ist meine absolute Schmerzgrenze.



> Mach dir darum keinen Kopf. Auch mit einer 2000D und dem Kit kannst du alles was du möchtest, nur werden die Ergebnisse damit natürlich nicht so gut werden wie mit einem Objektiv welches für die jeweilige Aufgabe besser geeignet ist bzw. einfach eine optische bessere Qualität bietet.
> Letztendlich ist die Bildgestaltung und Gestaltungstechnik, also das Fotografieren an sich, eh entscheidender als die Kamera.
> Absolute Budget-Empfelung ist zudem das Canon Objektiv EF 50mm F1.8 STM. Verglichen mit dem Kit-Objektiven sehr viel lichtstärker und schärfer. Dafür aber nur eine Festbrennweite (d.h. du kannst nicht zoomen).
> 
> ...


Aber die 2000D ist doch eine Spiegelreflexkamera.
Gebraucht möchte ich eigentlich nicht kaufen.


Edit: Gerade gesehen das die Panasonic 1kg wiegt. Das ist mir zu schwer. Andere wiegen die Hälfte.


----------



## Lotto (2. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die 2000D ist doch eine Spiegelreflexkamera.
> Gebraucht möchte ich eigentlich nicht kaufen.



Ja sorry hatte das nicht(!) vergessen.
Deswegen schrieb ich, dass es evtl. besser ist diese gebraucht als Zwischenlösung zu kaufen.
Die meisten Leute steigen halt von DSLR auf DSLM um, weil diese einfach viele Vorteile bieten (in der Regel etwas kompakter, der EVF, oft mehr Funktionen, etc.). Deswegen würde ich jetzt keinen empfehlen zu viel Geld in ein DSLR-System (Canon EF-S) zu investieren, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach groß ist, dass man wechseln wird, sofern man an dem Hobby Spass gefunden hat.

Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass eine Einsteiger-DSLR bei einem Budget von 400 Euro die einzig vernünftige Lösung ist, sofern man nicht noch sparen und warten möchte.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ja hatte das nicht(!) vergessen.
> Deswegen schrieb ich, dass es evtl. besser ist diese gebraucht als Zwischenlösung zu kaufen.
> Die meisten Leute steigen halt von DSLR auf DSLM um, weil diese einfach viele Vorteile bieten (in der Regel etwas kompakter, der EVF, oft mehr Funktionen, etc.). Deswegen würde ich jetzt keinen empfehlen zu viel Geld in ein DSLR-System (Canon EF-S) zu investieren, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach groß ist, dass man wechseln wird, sofern man an dem Hobby Spass gefunden hat.
> 
> Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass eine Einsteiger-DSLR bei einem Budget von 400 Euro die einzig vernünftige Lösung ist, sofern man nicht noch sparen und warten möchte.


Ich kann mir diesen Monat die Kamera sowieso noch nicht holen. Wenn dann nächsten.

Oder dann  bis ~500 Euro diese DSLM:  Sony Alpha 6000 Systemkamera 3" inkl. SEL-P1650: Amazon.de: Elektronik

die wurde von 900 Euro reduziert.  Aber weiß nicht ob die nächsten Monat auch noch so günstig ist.

Und in der Beschreibung steht unten: 



> Product Warranty: nein





Das macht micht stutzig.


----------



## XT1024 (2. Juli 2020)

Ja, 900 € UVP. Das Ding ist 6 Jahre alt.

Sony Alpha 6000 schwarz mit Objektiv AF E 16-50mm 3.5-5.6 OSS PZ ab &euro;' '466,85 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Die a6000 wird doch seit Jahren zur BlackSonstwasWeek und um Weihnachten verramscht.



RyzA schrieb:


> Edit: Gerade gesehen das die Panasonic 1kg wiegt.


Eher 1/3 kg
Panasonic Lumix DMC-G70 schwarz Gehäuse ab &euro;' '389,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JackA (3. Juli 2020)

Fakt ist, wenn man sich verbessern will, dann kosten Objektive viel Geld. Alleine um ein Objektiv zu kaufen, was meine 1000€ Kamera ausreizt müsste Ich nochmal 1000€ für ein Standard-Zoom und 1800€ für ein Tele ausgeben. Damit du mal die Preisregionen für normal gute Bildqualität siehst.
Wenn du sagst, das willst du nicht (was Ich gut verstehen kann), dann wäre mMn. die beste Lösung eine Kamera wie die Panasonic FZ1000 für dich. Damit kannst du von Makro bis Tele alles, aber halt nicht mit der besten Bildqualität (aber wie oben schon gesagt, das kostet viel Geld).
Beispielbilder


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2020)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ja, 900 € UVP. Das Ding ist 6 Jahre alt.
> 
> Sony Alpha 6000 schwarz mit Objektiv AF E 16-50mm 3.5-5.6 OSS PZ ab &euro;'*'466,85 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Die a6000 wird doch seit Jahren zur BlackSonstwasWeek und um Weihnachten verramscht.


Achso. Danke für die Info.



> Eher 1/3 kg
> Panasonic Lumix DMC-G70 schwarz Gehäuse ab &euro;'*'389,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Hmm, komisch. Vielleicht ist die Angabe bei Amazon mit Objektiv und hier ohne?



JackA schrieb:


> Fakt ist, wenn man sich verbessern will, dann kosten Objektive viel Geld. Alleine um ein Objektiv zu kaufen, was meine 1000€ Kamera ausreizt müsste Ich nochmal 1000€ für ein Standard-Zoom und 1800€ für ein Tele ausgeben. Damit du mal die Preisregionen für normal gute Bildqualität siehst.


Hmm, krass. 


> Wenn du sagst, das willst du nicht (was Ich gut verstehen kann), dann wäre mMn. die beste Lösung eine Kamera wie die Panasonic FZ1000 für dich. Damit kannst du von Makro bis Tele alles, aber halt nicht mit der besten Bildqualität (aber wie oben schon gesagt, das kostet viel Geld).
> Beispielbilder


Ok, das ist eine Bridge Kamera laut Beschreibung. Die gibt es wohl auch schon seit 6 Jahren. Ist die wirklich noch Up-to-Date?

Oder wäre es besser wenn ich mir die Canon 2000D hole und nicht doch so ein Objektiv wie dieses: https://www.amazon.de/Canon-EF-S-18...efix=canon+eos+objekti,electronics,162&sr=1-7 ? später.


Allerdings scheinen die DLSM Kameras wohl besser für Serienbild-Aufnahmen zu sein als die DSLR. Zumindest die günstigeren.
Damit kann man dann besser Bilder von bewegten Objekten  machen.

Hmm, alles nicht so leicht. Aber ich habe ja noch Zeit.


----------



## ollivetti (3. Juli 2020)

Hey Ryza,

ich war vor kurzem vor der gleichen Entscheidung wie du.

Ich bin ein absoluter Neuling, Anfänger und Noob was die Fotografie angeht und möchte dies als neues Hobby entdecken. Dazu zählt auch erstmal zu schauen, ob ich überhaupt SPaß daran finde. Mit dieser Prämisse bin ich in ein Fachgeschäft gegangen und habe mich beraten lassen. 

Eine Aussage war, die mir sehr geholfen hat:
Lieber klein anfangen und eine relativ günstige Einsteigerkamera holen, um bei einem späteren Aufgeben, weil es kein Spaß mach, weniger Wertverlust zu haben beim Wiederverkauf. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei dir ausschaut, ob du nun fest dieses Hobby weiterführen möchtest oder ob du auch "erstmal schauen" möchtest. 

Bei mir ist es letztlich die Lumix G70 geworden, da diese mit dem 14-1400mm Objektiv für rund 545€ zu haben war. Plus Zubehör wie Tasche, Speicherkarten, Filter und Zusatzakku war ich letztlich bei ca. 800€. Direkt im Fachgeschäft außer die Speicherkarten und nicht ONline zusammengesucht.
Ich kann sagen, dass die Kamera definitiv weniger als 1kg wiegt. Moment, ich wiege sie kurz..  
Es sind 760g! MIt Akku, Objektiv und Umhängeband.

Mein Fazit zu dieser Kamera:

Ich bin sehr zufrieden. SIe macht besser Bilder als mein S10, was ich vorausgesetzt hatte ^^, und ist sehr handlich, einsteigerfreundlich und man kann gut die Grundlagen der Fotografie lernen.
MIt dem Objektiv ist man sehr gut aufgestellt, da man einen 10-fach Zoom hat und auch weiter entfernte Objekte gut einfangen kann. Klar ist aber, dass man sich bei Weiterführen des Hobbies nicht um weitere Objektive rum kommt.
Aber durch das MFT-Mount hat man eine sehr große Auswahl an Objektiven. SEi es von Panasonic selber, als auch von Olympus, Zeiss usw.

Es spricht aber auch nichts gegen eine andere Kamera aus dem Preissegment. 

Ich hoffe meine Zeilen helfen dir ein wenig. 

Viele Grüße
ollivetti


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2020)

ollivetti schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es letztlich die Lumix G70 geworden, da diese mit dem 14-1400mm Objektiv für rund 545€ zu haben war. Plus Zubehör wie Tasche, Speicherkarten, Filter und Zusatzakku war ich letztlich bei ca. 800€. Direkt im Fachgeschäft außer die Speicherkarten und nicht ONline zusammengesucht.


Eigentlich bei dem Preis eine Frechheit, dass Tasche und Speicherkarte da nicht mit bei sind und man die extra kaufen muß.



> Ich kann sagen, dass die Kamera definitiv weniger als 1kg wiegt. Moment, ich wiege sie kurz..
> Es sind 760g! MIt Akku, Objektiv und Umhängeband.


Ok, glaube ich.




> Ich bin sehr zufrieden. SIe macht besser Bilder als mein S10, was ich vorausgesetzt hatte ^^, und ist sehr handlich, einsteigerfreundlich und man kann gut die Grundlagen der Fotografie lernen.
> MIt dem Objektiv ist man sehr gut aufgestellt, da man einen 10-fach Zoom hat und auch weiter entfernte Objekte gut einfangen kann.
> Klar ist aber, dass man sich bei Weiterführen des Hobbies nicht um weitere Objektive rum kommt.Aber durch das MFT-Mount hat man eine sehr große Auswahl an Objektiven. SEi es von Panasonic selber, als auch von Olympus, Zeiss usw.


Und taugt dieses Objektiv was: Panasonic LUMIX G DMC-G70KAEGK Systemkamera mit: Amazon.de: Kamera




> Ich hoffe meine Zeilen helfen dir ein wenig.
> Viele Grüße
> ollivetti


Ja auf jeden Fall.


----------



## ollivetti (3. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eigentlich bei dem Preis eine Frechheit, dass Tasche und Speicherkarte da nicht mit bei sind und man die extra kaufen muß.



Naja, wenn man bedenkt, dass bei ALLEN Kameras(auch die, die 2000€ und mehr kosten!!!!) i.d.R. diese Teile separat gekauft werden müssen, ist es schon wieder i.O. ^^




RyzA schrieb:


> Und taugt dieses Objektiv was: Panasonic LUMIX G DMC-G70KAEGK Systemkamera mit: Amazon.de: Kamera



KORREKTUR: Ich habe das H-FS14140 Objektiv!
Ich habe jetzt keine anderen Vergleiche bisher, aber was letztlich rauskommt, bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden. Klar ist, ich werde mir später weitere Objektive holen oder vielleicht sogar dann aufrüsten auf Vollformat. Aber für die näcshten ein bis zwei Jahre habe ich mir vorgenommen tiefer in die Materie reinzukommen.





RyzA schrieb:


> Ja auf jeden Fall.



Das freut mich.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Juli 2020)

Hab die G70 hier (der Rest der Welt kennt sie als G7). 
Schöne kleine Kamera, die viele Vorteile aber auch viele Nachteile hat.

Sie braucht auf jeden Fall gute Objektive, denn das mitgelieferte Zoom (egal ob 14-42 oder länger) ist nicht lichtstark. Das wirste merken - spätestens dann wenn es nicht genug Licht gibt. 
Es gibt sehr gute Panasonic-Objektive, gerade das 25mm f1.7 ist genial für unter 150€ - es ist natürlich kein Zoom, lässt dafür aber mehrfach mehr Licht durch, was der kleine Sensor auch dringend braucht + es ist leicht und klein. Das ist das erste Objektiv was man sich kauft und es taugt für ziemlich viel außer Vlogs und Makroaufnahmen (Makro - fokusiert nicht nah genug, für Vlogs ist es zu lang). 


Ich hab mit dem Ding angefangen, jetzt ist die G70 zur Webcam mutiert mit einem 12mm f2.2 Samyang Objektiv und ich renne mit der GH5 rum sowie dem 12-32mm f2.8 mit Dualstabilisierung (O.I.S. + I.B.I.S. in der Kamera, was die G70 nicht hat) und Sigma 30mm F1.4 für dunkle Sachen sowie paar anderen Objektiven - aber das sind halt schon mal 3000€ hier mit n wenig Zubehör. Also pass auf, das ist ein schwarzes Loch für deinen Geldbeutel, solltest du dich trauen aufzurüsten 

Da du Tiere knipsen willst, wird das 14-42mm dir zu kurz sein. Es gibt andere Kits:
Panasonic DMC-G70HEG-K Systemkamera 3 Zoll mit Objektiv: Amazon.de: Kamera

Das hier ist 14-140mm. Das gibt dir wesentlich mehr Reichweite um Tiere zu knipsen ohne sie zu erschrecken. Ja es kostet bissl mehr.
Aber mit 500€ im Foto-Bereich ist meist nicht viel drin. 

Natürlich kann man sich alles gebraucht kaufen, die G70 ist eine beliebte kleine Kamera (gerade für Youtube-Anfänger, sie hat irre Videofunktionen für den Preis!) und wird auch entsprechend verkauft. Und die Panasonic-Kit Objektive landen auf Ebay nach paar Monaten in Gebrauch und sind meist absolut neuwertig - nur wollen die Leute halt mehr und stoßen diese ab weil sie sonst nur rumliegen.

Ansonsten sind Vorteile der G70 - extrem klein, extrem leicht (meine Gh5 wiegt nackt mehr als G70 mit dem Objektiv und Batterie drine.. xD), Bedienung recht angenehm, guter Bildschirm, sie ist extrem billig für das was sie kann, durch MFT mount hat man drölftausend Objektive die drauf passen und falls man später auf Video gehen will - die Kamera ist dafür gerüstet. Mikrofoneingang, Bildschirm der nach vorne klappbar ist und viele andere Sachen sind in der Preisklasse NICHT üblich - bei Sony kriegt man da nur eine 1080p Kamera als Kit, bei Canon ebenfalls, Fuji hat da nix interessantes im Angebot usw. Viele der Funktionen die die G70 bringt, haben die Konkurrenten erst auf deutlich teureren Modellen verbaut die oft über 700€ liegen. 

P.S. Bitte die Firmware der Kamera updaten, es gab viele Updates und man kann sich sicher sein - im Laden ist wahrscheinlich nicht die aktuellste Firmware drauf gewesen, je nach dem wie lange die Kamera da rumliegt. Ist schon etliche Jahre alt das Ding.


----------



## Lotto (3. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eigentlich bei dem Preis eine Frechheit, dass Tasche und Speicherkarte da nicht mit bei sind und man die extra kaufen muß.



Wie schon hier geschrieben wurde: Fotografie ist ein teures Hobby. Wenn die Ansprüche steigen ist alleine das finden der optimalen Tasche eine Wissenschaft für sich.

Letztendlich kann man es drehen und wenden wie man will, aber je begrenzter das Budget ist, desto mehr Kompromisse muss man wohl oder übel eingehen.

Die Essenz die du im Hinterkopf haben solltest ist aber:
Das Hobby an sich kann man auch mit dem Minimalsetup aus einer Kamera, einem Objektiv, einer Speicherkarte und einem Akku ausüben. Die schmeißt man dann in seinen herkömmlichen Tages-/Wanderrucksack, und ab geht es. Geht alles.
Man braucht am Anfang keine perfekte Ausrüstung (die wird man eh nie haben).

Also wenn du wirklich jetzt Bock hast mit dem Fotografieren anzufangen kauf dir die 2000D. Es wird immer eine bessere Kamera geben, selbst wenn du 1000 Euro ausgibst.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Da du Tiere knipsen willst, wird das 14-42mm dir zu kurz sein. Es gibt andere Kits:
> Panasonic DMC-G70HEG-K Systemkamera 3 Zoll mit Objektiv: Amazon.de: Kamera
> 
> Das hier ist 14-140mm. Das gibt dir wesentlich mehr Reichweite um Tiere zu knipsen ohne sie zu erschrecken. Ja es kostet bissl mehr.
> Aber mit 500€ im Foto-Bereich ist meist nicht viel drin.


Aber für Makro-Aufnahmen auch geeignet?

Z.B wenn ich Insekten fotografieren will?


----------



## cryon1c (3. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber für Makro-Aufnahmen auch geeignet?
> 
> Z.B wenn ich Insekten fotografieren will?



Nö nicht wirklich.

Makro Objektive haben einen entscheidenden Vorteil - sie können sehr nahe Objekte fokussieren - meist 30cm oder weniger.
Als Marko hab ich das genutzt:
Panasonic H-HS030E LUMIX G Makro 30 mm F2.8: Amazon.de: Kamera

Wobei mir das zu umständlich war, viel viel zu selten hab ich es rausgeholt, es lag n halbes Jahr rum - dann kam Ebay. Hab ich für 150€ verkauft das Ding. 
Du musst verstehen das die Kamera das eine ist und Objektive wesentlich MEHR ausmachen als die Kamera. Und genau wie Schuhe - es gibt passende Objektive für jeden Zweck. Du gehst im Sommer ja auch nicht mit Snowboard-Schuhen spazieren 
Das Kit-Zoom Objektiv was du mit der Kamera bekommst ist eine Allrounder-Mischung - kann alles, aber nichts richtig gut. Es ist gut genug für den Einstieg bis du verstehst WAS du nun von einem Objektiv willst, es wird dir die Grenzen aufzeigen - wenn deine Bilder zu dunkel werden, wenn du nicht nah genug rankommst oder eben nicht nah genug fokussieren kannst beim Makro aufnehmen etc.
Das wirst du bei jeder Kamera erleben die austauschbare Objektive hat, egal von welchem Hersteller. 
Es gibt gute Gründe warum gute Objektive im hohen 3-stelligen Bereich anfangen und locker bis 5000€ gehen und noch darüber für einige Modelle.

Hab nachgesehen, das verlinkte 30mm Makroobjektiv kann auf 10,5cm fokussieren - das schafft ein Zoomobjektiv oder auch normale Primes (feste Brennweite) gar nicht, da geht nix unter 30cm.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2020)

Ich werde mir vermutlich die Panasonic holen.
Erstmal mit Allrounder Objektiv und später kaufe ich mir noch ein Makro-Objektiv dazu.
Jetzt heisst es weiter sparen.

Und danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## ollivetti (4. Juli 2020)

Hört sich vernünftig an. 

Viel Spaß damit und frohes Fotografieren. 

Beim Kauf der Speicherkarte darauf achten, dass die Kamera nur bis 128GB unterstützt.


----------



## der_yappi (4. Juli 2020)

Ich habe den großen Bruder, die G9, von Panasonic.
Ist eine gute Kamera.

Was ich aber noch einwerfen will:
Ein Doppelzoom Kit von Canon oder Nikon in Betracht zu ziehen.

Oder, da du die Panasonic interessant findest, vlt auch einen Blick in Richtung Olympus OM-D M10 Mark II zusammen mit dem Olympus 12-50mm Objektiv.
Die Kombi habe ich für den Urlaub und die bietet eine gute Quali mit pseudo Makromodus im Objektiv.
Kannst ja mal die Bilderthreads hier nach meinen Bildern durchsuchen.
Was bei Olympus und Panasonic auch noch zu beachten ist, dass sie den selben Objektivanschluss und Sensortyp (mFT / Micro Four Thirds) haben und du Panasonic Linsen an Olympuskameras bzw auch umgekehrt nutzen kannst.

Da aber Olympus seine Kamerasparte an einen Investor verkauft, ist hier nicht klar wie das weiter geht...


----------



## der_yappi (4. Juli 2020)

Das ist so ein Bsp von der M10 II mit dem 12-50er Objektiv im 43mm Makromodus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT1024 (4. Juli 2020)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Da aber Olympus seine Kamerasparte an einen  Investor verkauft, ist hier nicht klar wie das weiter geht...


Ich war gerade dabei zu schreiben:
Sollte Olympus verkauft Fotosparte an Japan Industrial Partners - digitalkamera.de - Meldung erwähnt werden da es um einen der zwei großen MFT-Kamerahersteller geht?


Was, außer dem Sucher, spricht eigentlich gegen die Pana GX80/85? Es geht scheinbar ja nicht um 1 kg schwere Pro-Objektive, die mit einer größeren Kamer besser haltbar sind.
IBIS ist schon nett. 


Ob es demnächst Olympus-Schnäppchen gibt?


----------



## der_yappi (4. Juli 2020)

Meine beidem Oly M10 (Mark I und jetzt Mark II) waren gebraucht.
Heute bekommt man die vlt im Fachhandel gebraucht mit Händlergarantie zu einem guten Kurs.
Ebenso die Objektive.

Gerade für jmd der erst mal ausprobieren möchte fände ich diese Variante als besser geeignet.
Falls einem das System oder das Hobby nicht zusagt verbrennt man nicht all zu viel Euronen.
Und bei gebraucht, bekommt man tlw mehr als bei einer neuen Kamera.


----------



## ollivetti (4. Juli 2020)

Gegen den Gebrauchtmarkt spricht prinzipiell nichts, vorausgesetzt man kann die Kamera sichten und lässt es sich nicht schicken. Außerdem sollte man sich etwas auskennen.

Für einen kompletten Anfänger, wozu ich auch zähle, ist, denke ich, der Fachhandel die bessere Anlaufstelle. Da hat man i.d.R. einen guten Ansprechpartner für weiterführende Fragen und man bekommt bei einem Neugerät nicht die Katze im Sack.
In diesem Thread wurde vom TE "Gebrauch"t recht zu Beginn schon verneint.

Ich kenne die Gx80/85 nicht recht und habe mich mit diesen auch nicht tiefer beschäftigt. Sieht aber interessant aus. 

Und zu Olympus:
Es weiß keiner, wie es weiter geht. WIr werden sehen, ob diese MFT-Systeme weiter am Markt bleiben oder was sich ändert.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Juli 2020)

ollivetti schrieb:


> Gegen den Gebrauchtmarkt spricht prinzipiell nichts, vorausgesetzt man kann die Kamera sichten und lässt es sich nicht schicken. Außerdem sollte man sich etwas auskennen.
> 
> Für einen kompletten Anfänger, wozu ich auch zähle, ist, denke ich, der Fachhandel die bessere Anlaufstelle. Da hat man i.d.R. einen guten Ansprechpartner für weiterführende Fragen und man bekommt bei einem Neugerät nicht die Katze im Sack.
> In diesem Thread wurde vom TE "Gebrauch"t recht zu Beginn schon verneint.




Das Problem ist das Budget. 500€ ist wirklich ein Bereich wo man ohne spezielle Angebote kaum was vernünftiges bekommt, zu viele Abstriche und Nachteile und recht wenig Auswahl. Bei dem Budget ist der Gebrauchtmarkt richtig interessant - man bekommt sehr viel mehr fürs Geld, hat eine erweiterte Auswahl und kann das raussuchen was passt, anstatt das zu nehmen was die Hersteller im Low-Budget Bereich zusammengezimmert haben. 
So rennt einer meiner Kollegen mit ner Gh4 rum für knappe 600€ - klar die Kamera ist nicht neu, sieht auch nicht neu aus, aber für das Geld bekommste nix besseres, geht einfach nicht. 

Klar man muss sich etwas damit beschäftigen, aber dafür bekommt man etwas, was so auf dem Markt nicht existiert als Neuware, nicht zu diesem Preis.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2020)

Eine gebrauchte Kamera kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Es sei denn es ist noch Garantie drauf.

Auf spezielle Angebote hoffe ich ja.


----------



## ollivetti (4. Juli 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das Budget. 500€ ist wirklich ein Bereich wo man ohne spezielle Angebote kaum was vernünftiges bekommt, zu viele Abstriche und Nachteile und recht wenig Auswahl. Bei dem Budget ist der Gebrauchtmarkt richtig interessant - man bekommt sehr viel mehr fürs Geld, hat eine erweiterte Auswahl und kann das raussuchen was passt, anstatt das zu nehmen was die Hersteller im Low-Budget Bereich zusammengezimmert haben.
> So rennt einer meiner Kollegen mit ner Gh4 rum für knappe 600€ - klar die Kamera ist nicht neu, sieht auch nicht neu aus, aber für das Geld bekommste nix besseres, geht einfach nicht.
> 
> Klar man muss sich etwas damit beschäftigen, aber dafür bekommt man etwas, was so auf dem Markt nicht existiert als Neuware, nicht zu diesem Preis.



Ich stimme dir uneingeschränkt zu, sofer bei dem Suchenden eine gewisse Grunderfahrung vorhanden ist. Man sollte schon genau wissen, worauf man achten sollte beim Gebrauchtkauf. 
Ich mein, eine G70 gibt es zum Teil schon für unter 300€ mit Objektiv.

Der Vorteil bei einem Fachgeschäft ist halt die persönliche Beratung. Ich hatte Glück und habe einen sehr kompetenten und freudnlichen Berater gehabt, der sich über 2h mir und meinen Fragen gewidmet hat. ^^ Das hätte ich definitiv nicht alles online erlesen können und hätte letztlich, wenn überhaupt 50-100€ gespart.

Aber jeder ist da anders und wir können hier nur Empfehlungen und eigene Erfahrungen wiedergeben. Welchen Weg derjenige dann wählt, obliegt ganz alleine ihm.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Juli 2020)

Das einzige was aktuell an Kameras so auffindbar ist als Angebot, ist das Nikon Zeugs hier:
Amazon.de: Nikon Sommer-Promotion: Elektronik & Foto

Aber auch hier ist alles über deinem Budget leider. Sonst seh ich nix.


----------



## ollivetti (4. Juli 2020)

Eventuell hat er die Möglichkeit über Corporate Benefits mal zu vergleichen. Da sind Canon, Nikon, Sony und Olympus immer mit recht guten Deals vertreten. 

Bei lokalen Fachhändlern gibt es auch immer mal wieder gute Angebote.


----------



## Rage1988 (4. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eigentlich bei dem Preis eine Frechheit, dass Tasche und Speicherkarte da nicht mit bei sind und man die extra kaufen muß.



Nein ist es nicht und dein Budget ist die Einsteigerklasse . Bei keiner Kamera (gut, manchmal sind welche bei speziellen Angeboten dabei) sind die dabei, ganz einfach weil jeder andere bevorzugt.


Es hält sich immer allgemein der Glaube, dass man einfach eine Kamera für 300-500€ kauft und dann war es das. Das man aber noch Objektive braucht, wissen viele nicht. Die Kitobjektive sind oftmals nicht der Hit und wer eine bessere Bildqualität möchte (und die hängt vom Objektiv ab und weniger vom Sensor), muss in bessere Objektive investieren, die gerne ein Vielfaches der eigentlichen Kamera kosten.
Deswegen sollte sich jeder, der vor hat eine Kamera zu kaufen, auch informieren was die Objektive kosten, die er irgendwann haben möchte.

@cryon1c
Aktuell gibt es etliche Cashbackaktionen der Hersteller. Sony, Fuji, Nikon,... aber das sind keine in der Preisregion dabei.

Edit:

Bei dem Macro Objektiv, das hier verlinkt wurde (Panasonic H-HS030E)  musst du aber ziemlich nah ran. Das könnte bei Insekten, die ja schreckhaft sind, also zum Problem werden.
Ich würde da eher auf das hier gehen: Panasonic H-ES045E LEICA DG ELMARIT Makro 45 mm F2.8: Amazon.de: Kamera
oder das Olympus M.Zuiko Digital ED 60mm F2.8 Objektiv: Amazon.de: Kamera

Was gegen eine günstige Einsteiger DSLR spricht, verstehe ich nicht. Nur weil du irgendwo gelesen hast, dass DSLR schlechter sind als DSLMs, was übrigens nicht stimmt.
Ich habe mir mal die Seite angeschaut, wo du einen Vergleich zwischen DSLM und DSLR gesehen hast DSLM vs DSLR &#8211; welche Kamera ist besser? Der ultimative Vergleich
Das, was da steht ist teilweise absoluter Quatsch.

Bei Serienbildgeschwindigkeit gibt er den Punkt DSLMs, was Quatsch ist. Es gibt genauso DSLRs, die wie die A9 die 20B/s schaffen. Außerdem geht er hier nur auf die absoluten Topmodelle ein, die eher weniger genutzt werden, weil sie sehr teuer sind.

Bei Größe und Gewicht der Objektive gibt er den Punkt auch den DSLMs. Auch das ist Quatsch. Bei beiden Arten gibt es leichte und schwere Objektive. Außerdem hat er sich hier nur Vollformat Objektive herausgepickt und nur zwei.

Bei der Objektivauswahl gibt er ein Unentschieden. Da muss man differenzieren. Für MFT DSLMs gibt es sehr viele Objektive. Für Sony, Canon und Nikon APS-C DSLMs gibt es nur sehr wenig. Für Canon und Nikon APS-C DSLRs gibt es dafür wieder mehr.
Für Canon und Nikon VF DSLMs gibt es kaum Objektive, wöhingegen es für Sony VF DSLMs mittlerweile sehr viel Objektive gibt. Für Canon und Nikon VF DSLRS ist die Auswahl riesig.

Bei "Der Spiegel - Fluch und Segen" steht "Allerdings gibt es auch DSLM-Modelle, bei denen der Sensor durch den elektronischen Verschluss komplett geschützt ist "
Aha, durch den elektronischen Verschluss? Was für ein Schwachsinn. Canon hat bei manchen Kameras die Funktion, dass der mechanische Verschluss geschlossen bleibt, wenn man das Objektive abnimmt.

Dafür, dass dieser Vergleich im Februar 2020 verfasst wurde, ist das schon sehr schlecht gemacht und liest sich wie vor 5 Jahren. Meiner Meinung ist das Ziel dieser Seite nur das Generieren von Klicks.
Die taucht auch nicht umsonst bei der Google Suche gleich ganz oben auf.




Einen wirklich guten Vergleich bietet diese Seite hier: Spiegelreflex versus Spiegellose - System-Kamera DSLR vs DSLM - * fotowissen
Auf der Seite sind zwei Tabellen, die alles perfekt zusammenfassen.

Die Nikon D3500 bekommst du mit dem 18-55mm und dem 70-300mm für ca- 630€ und mit dem Kit deckst du sehr viel ab. Oder nur mit dem 18-55mm für ca. 430€.

Die D3500 hat nicht nur den größeren APS-C Sensor, sondern auch 24 statt 16 Megapixel (G70).
Du brauchst auch erstmal keinen zusätzlichen Akku, weil der aus der D3500 mindestens 5x so lange hält. Bei der G70 schaffst du, wenn du die Kamera immer bei Nichtgebrauch ausschaltest, ca. 400-500 Bilder. Bei Macro entsprechend weniger, weil du länger brauchst um alles einzustellen etc. d.h. die Kamera läuft länger.

Oder die Canon 250D.


----------



## kero81 (6. Juli 2020)

Mit dem Wissen was ich jetzt habe und in gedenken an die Zeit als ich vor der gleichen Entscheidung stand, rate ich dir: 

Überleg dir ob es bei Einstieg bleiben wird! Wenn ja kauf dir ne günstige Digicam! Denkst Du daraus könnte mehr als "mal ausprobieren" werden, erhöh dein Budget und kauf was gutes. Sonst kaufst Du im Nachinein zweimal und verlierst Geld.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2020)

Danke Leute. Ich überlege mir das in Ruhe. Vor September wird das bei mir wahrscheinlich sowieso nichts mit einer neuen Kamera.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Juli 2020)

Da würde ich erstmal auch abwarten und nicht zu viel nachsehen, die Preise ändern sich, gibt immer wieder brauchbare Angebote und vll kommen ja noch n paar interessante Modelle bis dahin.


----------



## Bunkasan (7. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> [...] Taugt die auch für gute Makro-Aufnahmen? [...]



Makro geht auch günstig. Mit einer günstigeren schnellen Festbrennweite (ich nehm ein 50mm f1.8, das von Canon), ein paar Distanzringen und einem Retroring schießt man schon knackscharfe 1:1 Bilder für zusammen unter 200€ und hat noch ein feines Schnelles für richtig rum. Klar muss man auf ein paar Dinge verzichten wie elektronische Blendensteuerung, Autofokus, Bildstabilisierung usw, und man muss verdammt nah ran. VERDAMMT NAH! Und man sollte Chirurgenhände haben, wenn man was lebendiges im Fokus erwischen will. Aber mit etwas Gedult und Hingabe, bekommt man damit auch Fotos hin, die sich hinter einem teuren Makro nicht groß verstecken müssen. Wenn man dann noch ein bisschen größer will, eine alte Vergrößerungslinse (zb El Nikkor 50mm 2.8) für bis zu 5:1 Makros für 50-100€. Da is dann aber nix mehr mit Freihand und Tageslicht, außer du kannst bei deiner Kamera die ISO ordentlich hochdrehen, ohne das sie rauscht wie ein munteres Bächlein... 

TL: DR

Wenn du ausprobieren willst, ob du die Geduld und Hingabe für Makro hast, dreh einfach mal dein Objektiv um. (Sobald du dich entschieden hast)


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2020)

Ich mal ne Frage: da ich im PC keinen Kartenleser habe und die Kamera ja Speicherkarte. Und nicht direkt am PC anschliessbar ist.

Da kann man dann doch einfach einen USB-Kartenleser nutzen, oder?
Muß man dabei noch etwas beachten? Ausser dass das Format kompatibel sein muss.


----------



## Lotto (12. Juli 2020)

Da kannst du jeden normalen (USB)-SD-Kartenleser nehmen (sofern es sich denn um eine SD-Karte handelt, aber das dürfte wohl zu 95% der Fall sein).


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2020)

Bei den technischen Daten bei Geizhals steht das die USB 2.0 hat.
Dann müßte ich die ja auch direkt am PC anschliessen können.

Und noch was erfreuliches: ich kann mir die Kamera doch schon wahrscheinlich nächsten Monat holen.

Edit: Mir hat noch jemand den Tipp gegeben, wenn man kein Geld für ein teures Makro-Objektiv hat als Übergang z.B. sowas hier zu verwenden 

Walimex Close up Makrolinsen-Set 67 mm: Amazon.de: Kamera

Makrolinsen welche man wohl auf das vorhandene Objektiv raufschrauben kann.


----------



## XT1024 (14. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann müßte ich die ja auch direkt am PC anschliessen können.


Vermutlich, ja.

Es kann auch Überraschungen geben: How do I delete images from the camera using my PC?
Zum Glück habe ich ja meinen Transcend RDF5K, der getestet mindestens 94 read 40 write (mehr konnte die Karte nicht) schafft.


----------



## JackA (15. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Edit: Mir hat noch jemand den Tipp gegeben, wenn man kein Geld für ein teures Makro-Objektiv hat als Übergang z.B. sowas hier zu verwenden
> 
> Walimex Close up Makrolinsen-Set 67 mm: Amazon.de: Kamera
> 
> Makrolinsen welche man wohl auf das vorhandene Objektiv raufschrauben kann.


Kann man machen, damit hat man aber starke chromatische Aberrationen.
Als günstiges Makro nehme Ich z.B. nen Raynox Achromat. Damit hast du dann so gut wie keine CA mehr.
Aber ein Tele-Objektiv wäre dann angebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2020)

JackA schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist das eine Waldameise?


----------



## JackA (15. Juli 2020)

Nicht ganz. Ist eine Camponotus ligniperda *klugscheiß* (Rossameise)


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2020)

Ja stimmt. Eine Waldameise hat zwar ähnliche Farben aber sieht von der Form doch anders aus. Auch der Kopf.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2020)

Mal noch eine Frage zur Panasonic G70:

So wie ich sehe gibt es 3 verschiedene Übertragungsmöglichkeiten zum PC. Sie hat WLAN, USB-Anschluss und Speicherkarte.
Kann ich ganz einfach per WLAN die Bilder und Videos auf meinen PC über das Heimnetz übertragen?
Ein Bekannter meinte er hätte das irgendwie mit Handy App mal probiert und das wäre langsam gewesen bei einer ähnlichen Kamera.
Aber Handy will ich die ja nicht. Primär PC.

Dann hoffe ich das dass USB Kabel was da mit bei ist lang genug ist. Das wäre dann auch eine gute Lösung per USB zu übertragen.

Speicherkarte da müsste ich mir auf jeden Fall einen USB-Cardreader für kaufen. Ist natürlich auch doof dann die Karte immer rauszufummeln.

Deswegen wären mir Lösung 1 und 2 lieber.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. August 2020)

Per WLAN ist nur eine Notlösung. Es dauert meistens sehr lange und bei einigen Kameras werden die Bilder auch komprimiert / verkleinert, damit die Übertragung schneller geht.

Wo ist das Problem die Karte rauszunehmen und in einen Cardreader zu stecken?  Ich mache das immer so.

Die G70 hat außerdem nur USB2.0. Da dauert das über USB auch länger als per Card Reader und USB 3.0.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2020)

Ok danke. Dann kaufe ich mir einen USB-Cardreader dazu.


----------



## XT1024 (2. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist natürlich auch doof dann die Karte immer rauszufummeln.


Klappe auf, drücken, fertig?

WLAN braucht Strom, ist ??? schnell und ich vermute, dass wie bei USB die Karte danach formatiert oder die übertragenen Bilder bei Bedarf per Hand gelöscht werden müssten.


Edit: zzz


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2020)

WLAN wäre eigentlich die praktischste Lösung gewesen. Aber wenn da was runterkomprimiert wird.

WLAN braucht Strom? Das läuft bei uns die ganze Zeit.


----------



## XT1024 (2. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> WLAN braucht Strom? Das läuft bei uns die ganze Zeit.


Die Kamera, die stundenlang laufen muss um die 128 GB zu kopieren?


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2020)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Die Kamera, die stundenlang laufen muss um die 128 GB zu kopieren?


Achso.


Naja, ich hole mir einen USB-Cardreader. Und fertig.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> WLAN wäre eigentlich die praktischste Lösung gewesen. Aber wenn da was runterkomprimiert wird.
> 
> WLAN braucht Strom? Das läuft bei uns die ganze Zeit.



Das mit dem Komprimieren ist nur bei manchen der Fall und wenn man die Bilder per App überträgt. Da müsstest du mal nachlesen, wie es bei der G70 ist.

Per WLAN dauert es aber einfach ewig. Da nimmst du die Karte vermutlich dann doch lieber raus


----------



## kero81 (3. August 2020)

Ich hab am Schreibtisch nen USB Hub mit eigenem Netzteil und daran schließe ich die Kamera fix an um Dateien zu übertragen. Vielleicht wäre sowas ja ne Lösung, dann muss man nicht immer die SD Karte raus nehmen. Ich hab an dem Hub halt noch den Dongle vom Xbox Pad und nen Dongle von der Maus und Tata bei der Couch.


----------



## joNickels (3. August 2020)

Ich würde mir überlegen, ob es gerade am Anfang eine DSLR sein muss. Möglicherweise tut es auch eine System- oder gar Kompaktkamera. Am Ende macht ein gutes Bild nicht die Kamera sondern dein Verständnis und Gefühl für die Bildkomposition. Gerade als Neuling geht es doch darum, möglichst viel zu fotografieren und sich mit der Kamera sowie der Fotografie vertraut zu machen. Ich kann von meiner eigenen Erfahrung her nur sagen, dass man eine Kompaktkamera viel schneller und auch öfter dabei hat als eine DSLR mit X Objektiven. Wenn du auch nur mal in der Stadt unterwegs bist oder spazieren gehst, nimmst du wahrscheinlich eine Kompaktkamera öfter mit und am Ende werden dann die Bilder auch besser als mit einer DSLR die man weniger benutzt, auch wenn die DSLR technisch im Vorteil ist. Vor allem spontane Bilder mit Freunden sind mit einer kompakten Point and Shoot Kamera viel natürlicher und echter, weil es viel schneller geht. Wenn du natürlich den maximalen Dynamikumfang deiner Bilder im RAW Format möchtest und die letzte Blendenstufe mit stundenlanger Nachbearbeitung in Lightroom rauskitzeln willst, bist du mit einer DSLR besser bedient. Ich bin von einer DSLR wieder zurück zu einer Kompaktkamera. Vor allem auf Reisen fühle ich mich damit so viel wohler, wenn ich den Menschen nicht mein 3 Meter Objektiv direkt ins Gesicht halte, sondern einfach aus der Hand das Bild unbemerkt schießen kann.


----------



## DOcean (3. August 2020)

joNickels schrieb:


> Vor allem auf Reisen fühle ich mich damit so viel wohler, wenn ich den Menschen nicht mein 3 Meter Objektiv direkt ins Gesicht halte, sondern einfach aus der Hand das Bild unbemerkt schießen kann.


Achtung: Bildrechte beachten! niemand wird gerne unbemerkt fotografiert...

zurück zum Thema:
#heiseshow: Wer braucht noch welche Digitalkamera? Und was gibt es ueberhaupt? | heise online

Ich bin inzwischen weg von der DSLR hin zum Handy, für das meiste reicht das völlig...
(Meine Freundin sagt immer mein Handy würde so gute Fotos machen, ich denke mir dann immer jein viel macht auch der Mann/die Frau aus die auf den Knopf drückt ; )


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2020)

joNickels schrieb:


> Ich würde mir überlegen, ob es gerade am Anfang eine DSLR sein muss. Möglicherweise tut es auch eine System- oder gar Kompaktkamera. Am Ende macht ein gutes Bild nicht die Kamera sondern dein Verständnis und Gefühl für die Bildkomposition. Gerade als Neuling geht es doch darum, möglichst viel zu fotografieren und sich mit der Kamera sowie der Fotografie vertraut zu machen. Ich kann von meiner eigenen Erfahrung her nur sagen, dass man eine Kompaktkamera viel schneller und auch öfter dabei hat als eine DSLR mit X Objektiven. Wenn du auch nur mal in der Stadt unterwegs bist oder spazieren gehst, nimmst du wahrscheinlich eine Kompaktkamera öfter mit und am Ende werden dann die Bilder auch besser als mit einer DSLR die man weniger benutzt, auch wenn die DSLR technisch im Vorteil ist. Vor allem spontane Bilder mit Freunden sind mit einer kompakten Point and Shoot Kamera viel natürlicher und echter, weil es viel schneller geht. Wenn du natürlich den maximalen Dynamikumfang deiner Bilder im RAW Format möchtest und die letzte Blendenstufe mit stundenlanger Nachbearbeitung in Lightroom rauskitzeln willst, bist du mit einer DSLR besser bedient. Ich bin von einer DSLR wieder zurück zu einer Kompaktkamera. Vor allem auf Reisen fühle ich mich damit so viel wohler, wenn ich den Menschen nicht mein 3 Meter Objektiv direkt ins Gesicht halte, sondern einfach aus der Hand das Bild unbemerkt schießen kann.


Das ist keine DSLR, sondern DSLM.

Etwas Erfahrung habe ich schon mit Fotos machen. Wir hatten auch mal eine Kompaktkamera. Auch von Panasonic.  Aber die hatte ihre Grenzen.
Die Qualität von DSLR und DSLM ist einfach besser.



DOcean schrieb:


> Ich bin inzwischen weg von der DSLR hin zum Handy, für das meiste reicht das völlig...
> (Meine Freundin sagt immer mein Handy würde so gute Fotos machen, ich denke mir dann immer jein viel macht auch der Mann/die Frau aus die auf den Knopf drückt ; )


Also von günstigen Handys die Kameras kann man vergessen.
Und die guten kosten ungefähr das selbe wie Einsteiger - DSLR und DSLM Kameras.
Letztere haben die bessere Bildqualität.

Ne, ich will mir die Kamera holen und mache das auch bald.


----------



## joNickels (3. August 2020)

Du darfst aber nicht so 0815 Kompaktkameras mit Kompaktkameras, die einen Sensor von 1&#8220;+ haben vergleichen. Aber du hast dich ja scheinbar schon entschieden


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

Ich hole mir die Kamera doch erst Anfang September.
Da es durch das ganze Zubehör usw teurer wird.
"Photoshop Elements 2020" will ich mir auch noch holen.
Außerdem habe ich auch keine Lust bei der Hitze zu fotografieren.
Also noch ein paar Wochen warten.


----------



## JackA (16. August 2020)

Also Ich muss zur Software wirklich sagen, dass Ich jetzt schon vieles ausprobiert habe (RAWTherapee, Darktable, Lightroom, Paintshop Pro, Gimp, Paint.net), und mit jeder Software kommt man irgendwie ans Ziel, aber teilweise so kompliziert und aufgeblasen, dass man nach einem Bild kein Zweites bearbeiten will, da man sich die Tortur oft kein zweite Mal antun will (auch wenn man oft Presets abspeichern kann).
Letztendlich bin Ich an einer Software hängen geblieben, die einfach nur Spaß macht, simpel und verständlich ist und kostenlos zu testen ist und als Pro Version auch vergleichsweise günstig ist: Photoscape X Pro.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2020)

Danke für den Tipp!

Ich habe hier noch Gimp aber das ist eine Katastrophe wenn man mit Ebenen und Texten arbeiten will.
Nur für Filter ist das ok.


----------



## Ganzer (19. August 2020)

Ich hab auch so wenig zufriedenstellendes gefunden, daß ich mit viel von mir wohlbedachten  Presets aka Automatiken mit DxO Pro von RAW nach Tif 16bit umwandle und Retusche + alles was noch so anfällt, mit dem letzten abo-freien Lightroom6 mache. 

Und damit es nicht zu langweilig wird, speichere ich die Charge dann aus Lightroom6 in Tif 8 und die Konvertierung nach Jpg übernimmt FaststoneViewer. Wegen den Möglichkeiten bei der automatischen Konvertieren und ggf. Umbenennung, noch ein Preset automatisch anzuwenden. 

Zwar bisschen seltsam unkonventionell, aber unerreichbar was Flexibilität und Funktionsumfang angeht. Letztendlich auch am allerschnellsten für mich.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

Naja, das hört sich kompliziert an.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich sowieso nur mit Jpegs arbeiten.
Da die Qualität in der Regel ausreicht.


----------



## Ganzer (20. August 2020)

> Ich werde wahrscheinlich sowieso nur mit Jpegs arbeiten.
> Da die Qualität in der Regel ausreicht.


Nein. Nie.

Klassiker
RAW vs JPEG Explained! Take your photography to the next level! - YouTube
RAW vs JPEG - Which Image Format is Better and Why

Auch solange du dir nicht beigebracht hast wie man RAWs schärft, wirst du nie ein scharfes Foto machen können. Jpegs aus der Cam sind entweder feststellbar matschiger (soweit noch kein echtes Drama) ODER aber mit mehr Schärfe in der Cam, gnadenlos überschärft.

Was von den sonstigen Reglerakrobaten unterschätzt wird ist AftersHot Pro mit PerfectlyClear. PerfectlyClear ist immernoch Raketenwissenschaft 
Das obige schon ist auf jeden Fall besser als "ich mach Jpeg", weil das gut genug ist.
Corel AfterShot Pro - Photo Review


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

Naja, mal gucken.
Ich mache das ja nicht professionell oder auf einen großen 4K Monitor. (Am besten noch von Eizo oder so)
Und was ich bisher an Bildern an JPEGs hatte, das hat eigentlich immer ausgereicht.
Außerdem sind die Dateien  nicht so extrem groß und besser zu handhaben.


----------



## Ganzer (21. August 2020)

Am Ende, macht man ja eh ein Jpeg draus... Nur eben so wie er soll und nicht wie der arme Soc in der Cam alles darüber in 50ms entscheiden musste.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Nächste Woche bestelle ich die Kamera.


----------



## XT1024 (22. August 2020)

Die G70 mit dem 14-140?


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Die G70 mit dem 14-140?


Jau. Mit Tasche.
Und noch ein USB 3.0 Kartenleser + 64GB SD Karte.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. August 2020)

Moin, dann wünsche ich dir schon mal viel Spaß mit der Cam. Und uns viele Bilder von dir.
Nur einen kleinen Tipp hätte ich noch. Besorge dir lieber 2 Speichkarten. Und vielleicht noch einen Ersatz Akku. Dann bist für den Fall der Fälle gerüstet. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

Ich hatte mich vertan. Dachte wäre schon Monatsende.
Muß warten bis ich  nochmal Gehalt kriege.
Also erst nächsten Montag bestellen. Naja, auf die paar Tage mehr oder weniger kommt es jetzt auch nicht an.
Danke für die Tipps. Ersatzkarte und Akku kann ich mir aber erst später holen. Sonst wird das zu teuer für mich.


----------



## Ganzer (24. August 2020)

Ja. Zweitakku macht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## XT1024 (26. August 2020)

So ein unverschämt teurer Originalakku läuft ja nicht weg. 400 € Kamera, 45 € Akku? 
Und Nachbauten sind ein ganzes Thema für sich.





Spoiler



Laden per USB (Pana GX9) habe ich ja für praktisch befunden, klang es am Anfang doch eher wie Spielerei.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

Mal gucken vielleicht hole ich mir doch gleich einen zweiten Akku dazu.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. August 2020)

Es soll Leute geben, die kraxeln die Berge hoch und merken dann, dass der Akku in der Kamera leer ist. Und keinen Ersatz Akku dabei haben. 
Und wenn es demnächst wieder kälter wird, entlädt sich ein Akku schneller. 
Es macht also Sinn, sich gleich einen 2ten zu holen. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2020)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben, die kraxeln die Berge hoch und merken dann, dass der Akku in der Kamera leer ist. Und keinen Ersatz Akku dabei haben.


Die Berge hochkraxeln? Das könnte mir nicht passieren. 


> Und wenn es demnächst wieder kälter wird, entlädt sich ein Akku schneller.
> Es macht also Sinn, sich gleich einen 2ten zu holen.
> Gruß, Fly


Werde ich machen.


----------



## Lotto (27. August 2020)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Und Nachbauten sind ein ganzes Thema für sich.



Also hab nun schon für die dritte Kamera Patona-Fremdakkus. Bekannte mit Kameras nutzen ebenfalls solche. Bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen.
Klar, der Originalakku hat meist ein Tick mehr mAh, aber für die 45 Euro kriegst du halt drei Fremdakkus.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. August 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Also hab nun schon für die dritte Kamera Patona-Fremdakkus. Bekannte mit Kameras nutzen ebenfalls solche. Bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen.
> Klar, der Originalakku hat meist ein Tick mehr mAh, aber für die 45 Euro kriegst du halt drei Fremdakkus.



Die originalen Akkus haben auch Sicherheitsmechanismen, die bei den Nachbauten fehlen. Es muss jeder selbst wissen, aber bei einer Kamera für 400€ würde ich mir keine nachgebauten Akkus kaufen. Aber es gibt ja sogar Leute, die das bei Kameras machen, die mehrere tausend Euro kosten.
Wenn man am falschen Ende spart, könnte das Gejammer dann groß sein.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. August 2020)

Zum Thema Nachbau habe ich einen schönen Artikel gefunden.Kamera Akku im Test: Original und Alternative fuer Canon, Nikon und Sony im Vergleich - CHIP
Dort werden die vor und Nachteile schön erklärt. 
Was man letztlich nimmt, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

Ich habe heute die Kamera bestellt mit Zubehör usw.
Aber für den Ersatzakku hat die Kohle nicht mehr gereicht.
Ich brauche noch etwas Reserve für nächsten Monat. Will noch ins Kino usw.
Oktober hole ich mir dann den Ersatzakku.

Noch ne Frage: ich habe ja erstmal nur ein Objektiv. Lässt man das dann die ganze Zeit auf der Kamera?

Ich hatte woanders gelesen das gerade bei Spiegel losen Kameras der Sensor schneller verstauben kann beim Objektivwechsel.
Und man beim Wechsel die Kamera besser nach unten halten soll damit der Sensor nicht verstaubt.
Wenn ich erstmal kein anderes Objektiv habe, kann ich das doch eigentlich drauf lassen, oder?

Und mit was macht ihr den Sensor sauber wenn der mal verstaubt ist? Kann man dafür diese Brillen-Mikrofasertücher nehmen? Die trockenen?


----------



## XT1024 (28. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Noch  ne Frage: ich habe ja erstmal nur ein Objektiv. Lässt man das dann die  ganze Zeit auf der Kamera?


Was willst du sonst machen?  Alleine aus Staubgründen halte ich *unnötige* Wechsel für fragwürdig. Es geht ja vmtl. nicht um eine Langzeitlagerung.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und mit was macht ihr den Sensor sauber wenn der  mal verstaubt ist?


Mit der eingebauten _Staub entfernen_ Funktion oder so einem Pustefix.
Mach dir doch solche Gedanken, wenn oder falls es irgendwann mal so weit  ist denn wenn es mal so weit ist, wirst du eh nochmal nach der  optimalen Problemlösung suchen. 



> Und man beim Wechsel die Kamera besser nach unten halten soll damit der Sensor nicht verstaubt.


Jedenfalls nicht nach oben.


RyzA schrieb:


> Kann man dafür diese Brillen-Mikrofasertücher nehmen?  Die trockenen?


So einen alten Fussellappen? NO WAI!
Panasonic Lumix DMC-G7 Bedienungsanleitung (Seite 403 von 412) | ManualsLib



Lotto schrieb:


> Also hab nun schon für die dritte Kamera Patona-Fremdakkus.


Die hatte ich nach längerer Suche auch gefunden und für wohl am ehesten  tauglich befunden aber was ich bis dahin für Müll gesehen hatte. 
Da ist eine binäre Akkuanzeige oder eine _leicht_ vom Aufdruck abweichende Kapazität wohl das geringste Problem.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Mit der eingebauten _Staub entfernen_ Funktion oder so einem Pustefix.
> Mach dir doch solche Gedanken, wenn oder falls es irgendwann mal so weit  ist denn wenn es mal so weit ist, wirst du eh nochmal nach der  optimalen Problemlösung suchen.
> 
> ....
> ...


Danke für die Infos. Ich wußte gar nicht das die Kamera auch so eine Funktion hat. Dann besorge ich mir später noch so ein Pustefix.

Edit: Ich habe die Kamera heute in Betrieb genommen. Die ist kleiner und leichter als ich dachte.
Einstellungen habe ich erstmal Auto. Weil ich mich damit noch nicht auskenne.
Nur was mich wundert das ich kein Zoomrad habe.
Kann nur am Objektiv die Brennweite verändern.


----------



## DOcean (31. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur was mich wundert das ich kein Zoomrad habe.
> Kann nur am Objektiv die Brennweite verändern.



Wie soll das denn auch sonst funktionieren.... 

Alle "großen" Kamera haben den "Zoom" am Objektiv, Zoom ist nix anderes wie eine Änderung der Brennweite... 

btw auch der Fokus (der Bereich der scharf ist) wird im Objektiv eingestellt, das übernimmt aber ein kleiner Motor (bei den meisten) im Objektiv


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2020)

Ja stimmt. Die teureren Makro-Objektive haben wohl einen Motor fürs zoomen.

Ich muß mich auch erstmal mit den ganzen Exifs vertraut machen.
Aber das wird schon.

Und mal noch eine Frage: 

Ich habe vorne einen Fokusring am Objektiv aber der ist glaube ich ohne Motor.
Weil den man so drehen kann.
Wenn Autofokus aktiv ist hat der keinen Effekt oder?

Objektiv ist: MFT Objektiv LUMIX G VARIO 14-42 mm / F3.5-5.6 ASPH / O.I.S (Objektiv H-FS14042E)


----------



## DOcean (31. August 2020)

Deine Kamera bewegt den Ring vorne über einen Motor, sollte man auch sehen man man "scharf" stellt

Wenn du den Fokus manuell setzen willst, musst du halt am Ring drehen können, dafür ist der da...


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2020)

Achso. Sorry bin absoluter Noob was Kameras und Fotografie angeht.
Aber langsam komme ich dahinter.

Ich dachte auch das man die Gegenlichtblende nur braucht wenn man in oder zur Sonne fotografiert.
Aber mir wurde gesagt die soll ich immer benutzen.

Jetzt muß ich nur noch rausfinden warum meine Bilder nicht so scharf waren.
Liegt wohl an irgendeiner Einstellung.
Es wurden mir auch schon Tipps woanders gegeben.
Fokuspunkte, Blende, Iso usw muß ich mal testen.


----------



## XT1024 (31. August 2020)

Doch nur das 14-42?



RyzA schrieb:


> Die teureren Makro-Objektive haben wohl einen Motor fürs zoomen.


Echte Makroobjektive haben nur eine Brennweite, zoomen demnach nicht.



RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn Autofokus aktiv ist hat der keinen Effekt oder?


So ist es. Den MF-Schalter irgendwo über dem display hast du gefunden?



> Ich dachte auch das man die Gegenlichtblende nur braucht wenn man in oder zur Sonne fotografiert.
> Aber mir wurde gesagt die soll ich immer benutzen.


Ich habe die alleine schon als mechanischen Schutz immer drauf, da ist mir egal, ob die in der Situation etwas bringt oder nicht.
So groß ist die beim 12-60 ja nicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (31. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja stimmt. Die teureren Makro-Objektive haben wohl einen Motor fürs zoomen.



Ne, haben sie nicht. Ich glaub du sprichst von unterschiedlichen Dingen. Zoom = Änderung der Brennweite, AF gibt es manuell oder per Motor automatisiert.
Es gibt Objektive / Kameras, bei denen der Zoom per Motor verändert wird, die sind aber eher schlecht, weil man die Brennweite nicht schnell verändern kann.
Makro Objektive sind eigentlich immer Festbrennweiten. Manche Zoom Objektive kann man aber auch für Makro nutzen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Und mal noch eine Frage:
> 
> Ich habe vorne einen Fokusring am Objektiv aber der ist glaube ich ohne Motor.
> Weil den man so drehen kann.
> ...



Jedes Zoomobjektiv hat einen Ring zum Ändern der Brennweite und viele haben noch einen Ring zum Fokussieren. Ist der AF aktiviert, hat der Fokusring keine Funktion.
Es gibt aber AF Modi, bei denen man zum AF auch noch manuell fokussieren kann, was ganz praktisch ist, wenn der AF nicht das trifft, was man gerne im Fokus hätte, weil ein anderen Objekt im Weg ist.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch das man die Gegenlichtblende nur braucht wenn man in oder zur Sonne fotografiert.
> Aber mir wurde gesagt die soll ich immer benutzen.



Bei hochwertigen Objektiven kann man bei normalem Licht auch Ohne die Gegenlichtblende fotografieren. Bei Sonne sowieso immer mit der Gegenlichtblende und du machst nichts falsch, wenn du sie einfach immer drauf hast.



RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich nur noch rausfinden warum meine Bilder nicht so scharf waren.
> Liegt wohl an irgendeiner Einstellung.
> Es wurden mir auch schon Tipps woanders gegeben.
> Fokuspunkte, Blende, Iso usw muß ich mal testen.



Entweder der AF trifft nicht, oder du verwackelst, weil die Zeit zu lange ist, oder das Objektiv ist schlecht.

Wenn du deine Parameter (Zeit, Blende, ISO) und das Bild postet, das unscharf ist, dann kann man dir sagen woran es liegt.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2020)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Doch nur das 14-42?


Das war da mit bei. Mehr Geld hatte ich erstmal nicht.



> So ist es. Den MF-Schalter irgendwo über dem display hast du gefunden?


Irgendwo an der Kamera hatte ich den gesehen. Habe die gerade nicht zur Hand.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ne, haben sie nicht. Ich glaub du sprichst von unterschiedlichen Dingen. Zoom = Änderung der Brennweite, AF gibt es manuell oder per Motor automatisiert.
> Es gibt Objektive / Kameras, bei denen der Zoom per Motor verändert wird, die sind aber eher schlecht, weil man die Brennweite nicht schnell verändern kann.
> Makro Objektive sind eigentlich immer Festbrennweiten. Manche Zoom Objektive kann man aber auch für Makro nutzen.
> 
> ...


Ok, danke für Infos.



> Entweder der AF trifft nicht, oder du verwackelst, weil die Zeit zu lange ist, oder das Objektiv ist schlecht.


Bekannter meinte es kann auch daran liegen, dass es zuviele Fokuspunkte sind ich sollte einen auswählen.



> Wenn du deine Parameter (Zeit, Blende, ISO) und das Bild postet, das unscharf ist, dann kann man dir sagen woran es liegt.



Quasi alle Bilder die ich auch hier gepostet habe: Naturfotografie Thread

Ich weiß nicht wie ich die Parameter auslesen bzw kopieren kann aus den  Jpegs.
Und merken kann ich mir die nicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bekannter meinte es kann auch daran liegen, dass es zuviele Fokuspunkte sind ich sollte einen auswählen.



Daran liegt es vermutlich nicht, denn dann wäre höchstens das gewünschte Objekt unscharf, weil auf etwas andere fokussiert wurde. Aber ich habe die Bilder noch nicht angeschaut. Du solltest den AF Punkt aber sowieso selbst bestimmen und auf Single AF Punkt stellen, weil das einfach genauer ist. Der automatische AF ist für deine Motive eher schlecht.




RyzA schrieb:


> Quasi alle Bilder die ich auch hier gepostet habe: Naturfotografie Thread
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie ich die Parameter auslesen bzw kopieren kann aus den  Jpegs.
> Und merken kann ich mir die nicht.



Ich muss mir die Bilder mal am PC anschauen, am Handy sind sie zu klein. Wenn du die Funktion nicht in der Kamera deaktiviert hast, kannst du mit Rechtsklich auf die JPEGs ->  Eigenschaften -> Details die Infos auslesen. Das Kaninchen dann aber auch, wenn ich deine Bilder herunterlade.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Daran liegt es vermutlich nicht, denn dann wäre höchstens das gewünschte Objekt unscharf, weil auf etwas andere fokussiert wurde. Aber ich habe die Bilder noch nicht angeschaut. Du solltest den AF Punkt aber sowieso selbst bestimmen und auf Single AF Punkt stellen, weil das einfach genauer ist. Der automatische AF ist für deine Motive eher schlecht.


Ok, werde ich machen.



> Wenn du die Funktion nicht in der Kamera deaktiviert hast, kannst du mit Rechtsklich auf die JPEGs ->  Eigenschaften -> Details die Infos auslesen.


Ja das geht. Aber ich kann sie nicht exportieren und speichern. So das ich alle Werte kopieren und woanders einfügen kann.



> Das Kaninchen dann aber auch, wenn ich deine Bilder herunterlade.


Welches Kaninchen?


----------



## DOcean (1. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welches Kaninchen?



kann ich auch 

EXIF Viewer, exporter und so weiter gibt es viele -> Bildverwaltung | heise Download


----------



## Rage1988 (1. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welches Kaninchen?



Ein Hoch auf die Autokorrektur der Smartphones 
Es sollte "kann ich" heißen.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> EXIF Viewer, exporter und so weiter gibt es viele -> Bildverwaltung | heise Download


Danke. Werde ich mal checken!



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die Autokorrektur der Smartphones
> Es sollte "kann ich" heißen.


Achso! Dann ist ja alles klar.


----------



## Lotto (1. September 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die Autokorrektur der Smartphones



Womit wir beim Thema "Automatiken die man ausschalten sollte" sind. Passend zur Kamera.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. September 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Womit wir beim Thema "Automatiken die man ausschalten sollte" sind. Passend zur Kamera.



Genau deswegen hasse ich sehr viele Automatismen.
Autokorrektur beim Smartphone, Automatikmodus bei Kameras, automatische Scheibenwischer beim Auto mit dem dummen Regensensor... 
Z.B. Fotografieren mit dem Handy geht bei mir gar nicht. Das nervt mich so extrem, dass ich es gleich sein lasse. Ich kann da zu wenig eingreifen und am Ende ist es eh nicht so, wie ich wollte.


@RyzA:

Ich hab mir mal deine Bilder im Natufotografie Thread angeschaut. Leider enthalten die JPEGs die Infos zu deinen Einstellungen nicht und ich kann es nicht herauslesen.

- Das erste mit der Glaskugel passt.
- Das mit dem Kanarienvogel ist unscharf, was aber nicht am Autofokus liegt, sondern vermutlich an einer zu langen Belichtungszeit. Es ist ziemlich düster und die Kamera hat vermutliche eine längere Belichtungszeit gewählt und due hast gewackelt.
- Das mit den roten Blumen ist scharf, aber es kommt drauf an, was du scharf haben wolltest. Die Blende scheint ziemlich offen gewesen zu sein und die Brennweite ziemlich groß, weshalb der Schärfebereich hier etwas kleiner war. Etliche der grünen Blätter sind scharf, die roten Blüten liegen nur teilweise in der Schärfeebene. Hier sollte es helfen, wenn du mit dem Single AF arbeitest, denn dann kannst du auf das Objekt fokussieren, das du dir vorstellst.
- Das mit den rosa Blumen ist unscharf bzw. die Blüte etwas rechts von der Mitte ist schärfer. Auch hier sieht es aus, als hättest du verwackelt, weil die Belichtungszeit zu niedrig war.
- Das mit der Schwebfliege ist nicht ganz scharf, aber in Ordnung. Der AF hat hier getroffen, aber auch hier vermute ich, dass du etwas gewackelt hast.
- Das mit den Wolken ist scharf.
- Das mit dem Laub sieht unscharf aus, auch hier vermutlich Wackeln bzw. zu lange Belichtungszeit.
- Das mit dem Weg ist scharf, aber man sieht, dass das Objektiv an den Rändern an Schärfe verliert. Besonders stark fällt es mir in der oberen linken und unteren rechten Ecke auf. Je nachdem welche Blende gewählt war, sollte das aber besser werden.

Leider fehlen mir die Infos zu deinen Einstellungen, weshalb ich das nur vermute. Wüsste ich die Einstellungen, könnte ich genauere Aussagen treffen.

Allgemein kannst du dir folgende Dinge einprägen:

- Bewegt sich etwas, dann nimm eine kürzere Belichtungszeit. Je nachdem wie schnell sich das Objekt bewegt, mindestens 1/100s.
- Nutzt du eine längere Brennweite, dann nimm eine kürzere Belichtungszeit, um Verwackelungen zu vermeiden. Du musst deine Brennweite mal 2 nehmen und dann den Kehrwert davon. Diese Belichtungszeit solltest du mindestens wählen. Also bei 42 wären es dann mindestens 1/85s, also solltest du da bei 1/100s nicht mehr verwackeln.
- Möchtest du im Bild möglichst viel scharf haben (also einen großen Schärfebereich), dann schließe die Blende. Bei MFT (also deinem Sensor) reicht in der Regel F4. Wenn du also F4 bis F8 wählst, ist der Schärfebereich (je nach Entfernung zum Motiv) sehr groß. 
- Möchtest du einen kleinen Schärfebereich, dann öffnest du die Blende so weit wie möglich. Damit kannst du einzelne Objekte freistellen.
- Fotografierst du Makro, dann schließe die Blende am besten auf mindestens F8-F10. Du kannst sie noch weiter schließen, aber je nach Objektiv setzt dann irgendwann die Beugungsunschärfe ein. Du musst bei Makro die Blende ziemlich schließen, weil du nah am Motiv bist und der Schärfebereich sehr groß sein soll.
- Wenn du eine kürzere Belichtungszeit brauchst, dann stelle zuerst deine gewünschte Blende ein (je nachdem was du fotografieren möchtest), dann schaust du, ob dir die Zeit ausreicht und wenn nicht, verstellst du den ISO wert.
- Ist die Belichtungszeit bei deiner gewählten Blende kürzer als du brauchst (weil ausreichend Licht vorhanden ist), dann kannst du ISO auf den niedrigsten Wert stellen und erhältst dadurch eine bessere Bildqualität.

Du solltest auf jeden Fall lernen mit Blende, Zeit und ISO umzugehen. Der Automatikmodus ist einfach kacke .
Wenn ich genug Zeit habe, nutze ich nur den M Modus. Habe ich weniger Zeit, nutze ich nur den A Modus, also die Blendenvorwahl.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

Danke für die vielen Tipps! Muß ich mal ausprobieren.
Komisch das du die Exifs nicht sehen konntest. Vielleicht wurden die beim hochladen der Bilder hier ins Forum entfernt?
Der Kanarienvogel ist ein Wellensittich.

Ich habe mal vom Programm "Exif Viewer" einen Screenshot gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal als Beispiel das Bild mit den roten Blumen.

Die Dateigröße stimmt nicht. Aber die anderen Werte stimmen.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Tipps! Muß ich mal ausprobieren.
> Komisch das du die Exifs nicht sehen konntest. Vielleicht wurden die beim hochladen der Bilder hier ins Forum entfernt?
> Der Kanarienvogel ist ein Wellensittich.
> 
> ...



Ich meinte eigentlich Wellensittich 

Normalerweise kann man die Details per Rechtsklick aus den JPEGs auslesen, aber bei deinen war alles leer. Einen Exif Viewer habe ich nicht und Lightroom wollte ich jetzt nicht dafür anschmeißen 

Bei dem mit den roten  Blüten war es somit definitiv ein falsch platzierter Fokuspunkt.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

Ok, ich checke morgen mal die Einstellungen und versuche irgendwie die anderen Fokuspunkte wegzubekommen. So das ich nur noch einen habe.
Und nehme Auto raus und stellen mir Blende, Iso, Zeit selber ein.
Ich muß erstmal auch auf die ganzen Menüs der Kamera klarkommen.
Und Einblendungen im Display. Das ist mir fast schon too much.


----------



## XT1024 (1. September 2020)

Firefox mit dem wxIF addon zeigt mir einiges an also vorhanden sind die Daten in den .JPGs.


Spoiler



Make    Panasonic
Model    DMC-G70
Orientation    Normal
Software    Ver.2.2
Exposure Time    0.0020s (1/500)
Aperture    ƒ/4.0
Exposure    aperture priority (semi-auto)
ISO equivalent    200
Exposure Bias    none
Metering Mode    Matrix
Flash Fired    No (enforced)
Focal Length    14.0mm 28mm=35mm equivalent
Color Space    sRGB
White Balance    Auto
Focal Length (35mm)    28
Date    2020-08-30 14:10:48 (no TZ)





RyzA schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie ich die Parameter auslesen bzw kopieren kann aus den  Jpegs.


exiftool und ein kleines script?



RyzA schrieb:


> Ok, ich checke morgen mal die Einstellungen und   versuche irgendwie die anderen Fokuspunkte wegzubekommen. So das ich nur   noch einen habe.


Auswahl Des Auto-Fokusmodus - Panasonic Lumix DMC-G7 Bedienungsanleitung [Seite 151] | ManualsLib



> Und nehme Auto raus und stellen mir Brennweite, Blende, Iso selber ein.


A ist nicht Automatik auch wenn ich immer wieder daran denke und die Brennweite stellst du sowieso manuell ein. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Das war da mit bei. Mehr Geld hatte ich erstmal nicht.


Aber nicht von Amazon, wo das Kit mit dem 12-60 nur 20 € mehr kostet?


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

XT1024 schrieb:


> exiftool und ein kleines script?


Ich hatte ja jetzt so ein Tool/Programm installiert.




> Auswahl Des Auto-Fokusmodus - Panasonic Lumix DMC-G7 Bedienungsanleitung [Seite 151] | ManualsLib


Ok danke. Da schaue ich mal nach.




> A ist nicht Automatik auch wenn ich immer wieder daran denke und die Brennweite stellst du sowieso manuell ein.


Ja bei "A" würde man das denken. Das mit der Brennweite hatte ich wieder raus editiert.




> Aber nicht von Amazon, wo das Kit mit dem 12-60 nur 20 € mehr kostet?


Doch. Das hatte ich irgendwie übersehen.

Naja, egal. Mit den richtigen Einstellungen an der Kamera usw wird das wohl erstmal reichen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

Hallo!

Ich werde meine Panasonic G70 Kamera nach 2 Jahren Experimentierphase wieder  verkaufen. Ich bin einfach damit unzufrieden.
Die Bildschärfe gefällt mir nicht und dann die Sache mit den ausgebrannten Himmeln ständig.
Ich habe alle Tipps beherzigt. Und einfach keine Lust mehr.
Mehr Geld in ein besseres Objektiv möchte ich nicht stecken. Ich denke der Sensor mit 16 MP taugt auch nicht viel.
Zukünftig hole ich mir ein besseres Handy und mache damit dann Bilder. Da sind HDR Filter schon drin.
Und Makroaufnahmen von manchen Handys kommen auch schon fast an die Qualität von guten Kameras heran.

Dennoch danke für die vielen Tipps.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke der Sensor mit 16 MP taugt auch nicht viel.


Der taugt sogar richtig viel. MFT hat sicher seine Schwächen, aber auf jeden Fall besser als 100MP auf einem winzigen Smartphonesensor. Die heutigen Smartphones machen gute Bilder, keine Frage. Dazu noch noch einen Filter drüber und fertig ist ein tolles Bild. Am Sensor liegt das aber nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2022)

Handys sind halt auf einfache Benutzung optimiert. Das geht den halb professionellen Kameras etwas ab und die Kompakten die es früher noch dazwischen gab sind effektiv tot weil durch Handys ersetzt.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Der taugt sogar richtig viel. MFT hat sicher seine Schwächen, aber auf jeden Fall besser als 100MP auf einem winzigen Smartphonesensor. Die heutigen Smartphones machen gute Bilder, keine Frage. Dazu noch noch einen Filter drüber und fertig ist ein tolles Bild. Am Sensor liegt das aber nicht.


Und wieso sind dann die Bilder immer so unscharf?

Egal mit welcher Blende, Iso oder Zeit? Selbst als RAW war es nicht besser. Dann kann es ja nur noch am bescheidenen Objektiv liegen. Womit  ich Makroaufnahmen total vergessen kann. Ich habe alles durchprobiert und ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust mehr mich weiter damit zu beschäftigen. Mehr Geld stecke ich da auch nicht rein.

Nein, ich werde zukünftig nur noch mit Handy fotografieren. Der zeitliche Aufwand und die Kosten mit einer Kamera gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen sind mir zu hoch. Ich habe auch keine Lust mehr die Kamera+Zubehör mit mir rumzuschleppen.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann kann es ja nur noch am bescheidenen Objektiv liegen


Mein damaliges Kit Objektiv der Olympus PL7 war auch nicht wirklich toll. Und ja, ich kann dich verstehen. Wenn du keinen Spaß daran hast, dann macht es natürlich keinen Sinn, Geld zu investieren.

Handys machen es halt einfach und regeln alles intern über die Software. Du stellst Makro ein und das Handy schiebt irgendwelche Regler hin und her. Und wenn es Mal zu viel rauscht, wird ein Glättefilter drüber geschoben.

Es ist auch völlig legitim, dass man da aufs Smartphone setzt. Die Bilder meines Arbeitskollegen vom IPhone sehen gut aus. Auch meine schnellen Bilder vom Rasurzubehör finde ich schön. Die mache ich aufgrund der Schnelligkeit auch mit dem Smartphone. Filter drüber, Schärfe drauf, fertig.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wenn du keinen Spaß daran hast, dann macht es natürlich keinen Sinn, Geld zu investieren.


Spaß hätte ich gehabt wenn ich gleich brauchbare Ergebnisse bekommen hätte.
Aber ich rumprobiert, geackert und getan und habe viel Mist dabei rausbekommen.
Deswegen habe ich da drauf keine Lust mehr. 

Mir hat noch jemand gesagt , dass ich eventuell eine Firmware-Update für die Kamera machen könnte, wegen dem Objektiv. Das es dann besser erkannt, kompatibel oder optimiert ist.
Aber das ist gar nicht mal so leicht und sehe ich nicht ein.
Freunde von mir haben 300-400 Euro Spiegelreflex Kameras die kennen sich damit quasi 0 aus und machen im Automatikmodus viel bessere Bilder. Oder eben mit ihren Handys.

Das Thema hat sich für mich erledigt. Die Kamera wird wieder verkauft und fertig.
So 300 Euro kann ich wohl noch dafür bekommen.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich werde meine Panasonic G70 Kamera nach 2 Jahren Experimentierphase wieder  verkaufen. Ich bin einfach damit unzufrieden.
> Die Bildschärfe gefällt mir nicht und dann die Sache mit den ausgebrannten Himmeln ständig.
> ...


Ok, wirklich verwundert bin ich darüber nicht, denn trotz der ganzen Tips hatte ich dennoch nie das Gefühl, dass du dich wirklich auseinandersetzen wolltest. Die Smartphones machen gute Bilder, wenn man keinerlei Aufwand haben möchte. Deine g70 spuckt bessere Bilder aus, wenn man sich damit auseinandersetzt


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ok, wirklich verwundert bin ich darüber nicht, denn trotz der ganzen Tips hatte ich dennoch nie das Gefühl, dass du dich wirklich auseinandersetzen wolltest.


Die Aussage ist ein Frechheit. Ich habe mich sogar sehr damit auseinander gesetzt. Aber wenn dann trotzdem die Ergebnisse nicht zum Erfolg führen, dann ist man eben frustriert.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Deine g70 spuckt bessere Bilder aus, wenn man sich damit auseinandersetzt


Vielleicht mit einen anderen Objektiv.

Und wie geschrieben, machen Freunde von mir, mit ihren DLSR Kameras, welche sogar noch günstiger waren, im Automatik-Modus deutlich bessere Bilder. Die sind gestochen scharf.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist ein Frechheit. Ich habe mich sogar sehr damit auseinander gesetzt. Aber wenn dann trotzdem die Ergebnisse nicht zum Erfolg führen, dann ist man eben frustriert.
> 
> Vielleicht mit einen anderen Objektiv.
> 
> Und wie geschrieben, machen Freunde von mir, mit ihren DLSR Kameras, welche sogar noch günstiger waren, im Automatik-Modus deutlich bessere Bilder. Die sind gestochen scharf.


Es gab hier doch etliche Tipps in diversen Threads. Was davon hast du denn ausprobiert? Hast du dich mal mit RAW Bearbeitung auseinandergesetzt?

Ich verstehe nicht, warum keiner deiner Foto Freunde dir mal helfen kann, denn bei Problemen wie ausgebranntem Himmel sollten sie dir doch helfen können, außer sie haben selbst keine Ahnung und fotografieren nur im Automatikmodus.

Ebenso kann dir hier keiner helfen, wenn du deine Fotos nicht scharf findest. Das kann diverse Gründe haben, aber das wissen wir hier nicht. Es kann das Objektiv sein, es kann an der gewählten Belichtungszeit liegen, an der gewählten Blende oder worauf du fokussierst.

Wenn du dich damit auseinandergesetzt hast, solltest du ja etwas mit Belichtungszeit, Blende und ISO anfangen können und wann du was nutzt. Dann solltest du aber auch alleine in der Lage sein, deinen Problemen auf die Schliche zu kommen.

Überleg doch mal, wie es ein Smartphone schafft, aus einem Sensor, der nur ein Bruchteil des Sensors deiner Kamera ist, Ergebnisse zu holen, die dir besser gefallen. Da kann es ja nicht am Sensor oder den winzigen Objektiven mit Plastiklinsen liegen, sondern eher daran, dass das Smartphone für dich alles einstellt und bearbeitet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wie geschrieben, machen Freunde von mir, mit ihren DLSR Kameras, welche sogar noch günstiger waren, im Automatik-Modus deutlich bessere Bilder. Die sind gestochen scharf.


Und der automatik-modus wird das problem sein. Meine kamera macht da auch was sie will.
Wenn du also so fotografieren willst, bist du mit einem handy tatsächlich besser dran. Bei DSLR/DSLM- kameras ist man besser im manuellen oder halb-automatischen modus aufgehoben.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Es gab hier doch etliche Tipps in diversen Threads. Was davon hast du denn ausprobiert? Hast du dich mal mit RAW Bearbeitung auseinandergesetzt?


Ich habe quasi alles davon ausprobiert.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum keiner deiner Foto Freunde dir mal helfen kann, denn bei Problemen wie ausgebranntem Himmel sollten sie dir doch helfen können, außer sie haben selbst keine Ahnung und fotografieren nur im Automatikmodus.


Die haben keine Ahnung und fotografieren wie geschrieben im Automatikmodus. Mit deutlich besseren Ergebnissen.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ebenso kann dir hier keiner helfen, wenn du deine Fotos nicht scharf findest.


Nicht nur ich. Das haben mir alle gesagt denen ich die Bilder gezeigt habe.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Es kann das Objektiv sein, es kann an der gewählten Belichtungszeit liegen, an der gewählten Blende oder worauf du fokussierst.
> 
> Wenn du dich damit auseinandergesetzt hast, solltest du ja etwas mit Belichtungszeit, Blende und ISO anfangen können und wann du was nutzt. Dann solltest du aber auch alleine in der Lage sein, deinen Problemen auf die Schliche zu kommen.


Das habe ich schon alles x mal durchgekaut. Das muß am Objektiv liegen.

Wobei die Landschafts - und Portraitaufnahmen teilweise ok sind. Nur Makro nicht.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Überleg doch mal, wie es ein Smartphone schafft, aus einem Sensor, der nur ein Bruchteil des Sensors deiner Kamera ist, Ergebnisse zu holen, die dir besser gefallen. Da kann es ja nicht am Sensor oder den winzigen Objektiven mit Plastiklinsen liegen, sondern eher daran, dass das Smartphone für dich alles einstellt und bearbeitet.


Mag sein. Für mich zählt das Ergebnis.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Juli 2022)

Es fängt ja schon damit an, dass keiner weiß, was du eigentlich mit "unscharf" meinst. Ist es die Unschärfe weil du bei Makro sehr nah dran bist und du meinst die Hintergrundunschärfe, Verwacklungsunschärfe oder Unschärfe vom Objektiv oder Unschärfe, weil falsch fokussiert? Wie machst du Makros? Auf dem Stativ und wenn ja, was stellst du sonst so ein...

Ich denke eher, dass das Problem hinter der Kamera liegt. Hättest du dich damit auseinandergesetzt, wüsstest du, wie Blende, Zeit und ISO zusammenhängen und wüsstest, welche Auswirkungen die einzelnen Parameter haben und wüsstest dann wiederum, was du wann und wie einstellen müsstest.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Es fängt ja schon damit an, dass keiner weiß, was du eigentlich mit "unscharf" meinst. Ist es die Unschärfe weil du bei Makro sehr nah dran bist und du meinst die Hintergrundunschärfe, Verwacklungsunschärfe oder Unschärfe vom Objektiv oder Unschärfe, weil falsch fokussiert? Wie machst du Makros?


Beispielbilder hatte ich schon in anderen Threads gezeigt. Ich meine natürlich das Objekt welches ich fokussiert habe.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Auf dem Stativ und wenn ja, was stellst du sonst so ein...


Sowas schleppe ich nicht auch noch mit mir rum.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass das Problem hinter der Kamera liegt. Hättest du dich damit auseinandergesetzt, wüsstest du, wie Blende, Zeit und ISO zusammenhängen und wüsstest, welche Auswirkungen die einzelnen Parameter haben und wüsstest dann wiederum, was du wann und wie einstellen müsstest.


Was meinst du was ich die ganze Zeit gemacht habe? Wenn aber trotzdem nicht mehr rauszuholen ist aus der Kamera? Bzw mit dem Objektiv?

Und wie kommt es, dass andere mit ihren Kameras, im Automatik-Modus bessere Bilder machen?

Aber ich bin jetzt hier auch raus. Ich wiederhole mich.  Das Thema hat sich für mich erledigt.

Euch noch viel Spaß beim fotografieren. Vielleicht melde ich mich irgendwann hier im Unterforum mit (besseren) Handybildern zurück.


----------



## JackA (11. August 2022)

@RyzA Fotografieren ist Kunst. D.h. man spielt mit Perspektiven, Tiefenunschärfen, und und und um einen noch nie dagewesenen Look zu erzeugen, weil es alles Andere bereits gibt. Sowas bekommst du nicht im Automatik-Modus und bedeutet auch teilweise viel Arbeit (früh aufstehen, lang aufbleiben, verreisen, spielen mit der Technik, etc. etc.)
Ich habe dir im anderen Thread ja detailliert beschrieben, wieso manche Dinge bei Landschaftsaufnahmen geschehen, die man dann nachträglich nur noch im Post retten kann.
Wenn man jetzt keinen Spaß an der eigentlich Kunst des Fotografierens hat, und man nur schnell im Auto-Modus was hingeknipst haben möchte, dann ist ein Smartphone wirklich die bessere Wahl, denn das ist, vor allem in der Weitwinkel-Landschaftsfotografie bei optimalen Lichtverhältnissen der DSLR/DSLM ebenbürtig (wenn man nachbearbeitet) oder sogar überlegen, weil das Smartphone die Nachbearbeitung bereits intern durchführt.

Widersprechen muss ich dir aber bei der eigentlich Bildqualität. Denn wenn die Lichtbedingungen nicht optimal sind (ab bewölkter Himmel und dunkler) oder es in den Makro/Portrait/Tele-Bereich geht, dann stehen auch die aktuellen Top-Smartphones noch deutlich hinter DSLRs/DSLMs, gesetzt den Fall, du hast entsprechende Objektive dafür. Denn man muss auch die Tatsache berücksichtigen, dass man Smartphone-Bilder meistens auf Winz-Bildschirmen ansieht, die fast immer gut aussehn, egal wie viel Rauschen und Unschärfe die Bilder haben und sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt, wenn mal ein normaler PC-Monitor verwendet wird.
Auch mit einem Standard-Kit-Objektiv wirst du auf jeden Fall immer enttäuscht werden. Egal ob Landschaft (oft Unschärfe im Randbereich), Portrait (kaum Freistellung), Low Light (Starkes Rauschen wegen zu kleiner Blende), etc.

Hier mal ein Beispiel von meinem letzten Objektiv-Test (Viltrox 13mm). Hier musste ich auch die Belichtung gezielt auf den Himmel richten und im Post die untere Hälfte des Bildes aufhellen. Mehr nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2022)

Gerade in deinem Beispiel würde wohl bei jedem Smartphone Auto-HDR anspringen.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade in deinem Beispiel würde wohl bei jedem Smartphone Auto-HDR anspringen.


Sicherlich, aber ich hoffe du erwartest da nicht die gleiche Qualität, zumal Smartphones bei HDR immer gerne übertreiben.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2022)

JackA schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt keinen Spaß an der eigentlich Kunst des Fotografierens hat, und man nur schnell im Auto-Modus was hingeknipst haben möchte, dann ist ein Smartphone wirklich die bessere Wahl, denn das ist, vor allem in der Weitwinkel-Landschaftsfotografie bei optimalen Lichtverhältnissen der DSLR/DSLM ebenbürtig (wenn man nachbearbeitet) oder sogar überlegen, weil das Smartphone die Nachbearbeitung bereits intern durchführt.


Ich hatte ja Spaß. Nur der ist mir vergangen. Weil ich, obwohl ich Tipps umgesetzt habe, keine richtigen Erfolgserlebnisse damit hatte.  Und andere Freunde und Bekannte von mir haben mit ihren DSLR Kameras und Handys deutlich bessere Bilder gemacht. Im Automatikbetrieb. Da hat sich nicht einer von  ernsthaft damit auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2022)

Und deine Freunde und Bekannten haben die gleiche Kamera mit dem gleichen Objektiv?


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und deine Freunde und Bekannten haben die gleiche Kamera mit dem gleichen Objektiv?


Nein. Natürlich nicht.

Ich hatte doch geschrieben DSLR Kameras und Handys.
Denen ihre Spiegelreflex-Kameras waren sogar noch günstiger als meine DSLM.

Aber ich werde die demnächst verkaufen. Das Thema ist für mich durch.


----------



## TrueRomance (12. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> DSLM


Eine DSLM ist ein fantastisches Arbeitsgerät, vor allem wenn man nicht im Automatikmodus fotografiert, da die Kamera dir zeigt wie das fertige Bild aussehen wird. Leg dir doch Mal vorinstallierte Filter übers Bild. Damit erzeugt die Kamera einen gewissen Look. Eventuell hilft dir das schon beim Einstieg.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Eine DSLM ist ein fantastisches Arbeitsgerät, vor allem wenn man nicht im Automatikmodus fotografiert, da die Kamera dir zeigt wie das fertige Bild aussehen wird. Leg dir doch Mal vorinstallierte Filter übers Bild. Damit erzeugt die Kamera einen gewissen Look. Eventuell hilft dir das schon beim Einstieg.


Es geht mir auch um die Schärfe. Die ist echt schlecht mit dem Objektiv.
Ansonsten habe ich schon alles ausprobiert um die zu verbessern:

- Blende verändert
- Iso verändert
- Belichtungszeit geändert
- In Raw gespeichert

Das hat alles nichts gebracht. 

Ich sehe nicht ein in ein besseres Objektiv zu investieren. Dann verkaufe ich die Kamera lieber,  lege noch was drauf und hole mir ein besseres Handy.


----------



## Rage1988 (12. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht ein in ein besseres Objektiv zu investieren. Dann verkaufe ich die Kamera lieber,  lege noch was drauf und hole mir ein besseres Handy.



Da erinnere ich dich doch nochmal an meinen Post von damals, ganz am Anfang, als du nach einer Kamera gefragt hast:



> Du solltest aber berücksichtigen, dass die Bilder hauptsächlich von den Objektiven abhängen. Hast du schlechte Objektive, leidet die Bildqualität darunter.
> Viele denken immer, dass sie einfach eine Kamera kaufen müssen und das reicht dann. Dann kommt aber das böse Erwachen, wenn sie auf einmal feststellen, dass sie noch mehr Objektive brauchen.








						Welche DSLR Kamera könnt ihr einen Anfänger empfehlen?
					

Hallo!   Ich möchte auch mit der Fotografie anfangen und mich erkundigen welche Kameras so zu empfehlen sind?  Eine hatte ich schon gefunden: Canon EOS 2000D Spiegelreflexkamera 3,0 Zoll mit: Amazon.de: Kamera  Über Canon habe ich bisher nur gutes gehört. Taugt die auch für gute Makro-Aufnahmen...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				





Ist ja nicht so, als hätte dich niemand gewarnt / darauf hingewiesen


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2022)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, als hätte dich niemand gewarnt / darauf hingewiesen


Ich weiß. Ich gebe hier auch niemanden die Schuld.
Es war mein Fehler, weil ich überlesen hatte, dass andere Objektiv zu nehmen.
Es standen nämlich zwei Kit-Objektive zur Auswahl.
Erst nach der Bestellung hatte ich das gesehen.


----------



## JackA (12. August 2022)

Und als kleiner Wink:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bHYs_zlQYtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2022)

Glaub mir ich hatte schon genug Tutorials durch und der Volldepp bin ich auch nicht.  
Nützt mir alles nichts wenn das Objektiv für die Tonne ist.


----------

